# Your Beer Brand of Choice



## Danny (22 Jan 2004)

Now I know somebody is going to say that this doesnt belong here but I think it does, we canadians love our beer!

My question is:

What is your favorite beer?

Mine is Alpine.   ummmmmmmmmmmm Alpine!!


----------



## East Side Soprano (22 Jan 2004)

I won‘t drink anything brewed/created/synthesized/composed etc. on this continent. My top three beers are "Zywiec" (Polish), "Tyskie" (Polish) and "Tiger" (Singaporian). I also enjoy "Heineken" as a backyard beer while I‘m barbequing or just relaxing. "Czechwar" and "Kozel", both Czech beers, are also excellent IMO. There‘s a South African beer I also enjoy sometimes, but don‘t drink much of, forgot what it‘s called though.


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Jan 2004)

Moosehead Premium Dry, which hasn‘t passed my lips for 5 years or so.....

I can get Labatt‘s, Moosehead, and Molson in the stores here but... you know... not the same


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Jan 2004)

Speaking of Canadiana... you spelled "favorite" wrong


----------



## Tpr.Orange (22 Jan 2004)

deffinatley gotta go with Hoffenbrau, right out of munich. Its sooooo good, but you cant get it here in canada, or ive at least never seen it here. But for local beers nothing beats good old MOLSON 

Canadian !!!


----------



## jimbunting (22 Jan 2004)

In some of the places I‘ve been, the water is suspect so beer is a way to get around the "squirts" that the local water gives yah.

At least you hope that the brewing process has killed all the microbes that the water had in it!

The original Bavarian Purity Laws proscribed that beed could only contain four things....water, hops, barley and yeast. I‘m glad to see that most domestic beers in Canada now have no preservatives in them, contrary to what is found in other less civillised parts of the world.

My opinon is that after the third glass, most consumers can‘t identify even their own "fave" brew. Unless it is some kind of brown or dark, and the colour is the tip off. You will notice that professional "tasters" don‘t actually swallow the drink, be it wine, beer, or whiskey. They spit is out, then rinse their mouth with water to be able to keep the palate crisp.

BTW; I had a great time at Fort Benning, many years ago, when I introduced the Airbourne types to Brador Ale. For those who don‘t know this was seven percent alcohol content stuff. They ended the evening with THEM doing parachute landing rolls off the third storey roof of the mess. I was drinking water, out of one the Brador bottles I brought down from Quebec.

 Out standing! Airbourne all the way!

Jim Bunting.


----------



## Infanteer (22 Jan 2004)

Old Style Pilsner

Quality You Can Taste...for under 20 bucks.


----------



## mattoigta (22 Jan 2004)

Domestic: Labatt 50
Import: Kilkenny


----------



## Yeoman (22 Jan 2004)

what‘s this beer you speak off?
bring me my vodka that I swear is jet fuel sometimes, good fun.
but beer wise hmmmmmmmm...........a toughy
depends on my mood really, guniess, blue, bud are the big 3 though.
Greg


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (22 Jan 2004)

Sleeman boys. Canadian micro brew success. Deep Guelph well water not city water no fluoride no hangover. Guelph sounds like something you step in like ****.


----------



## brin11 (22 Jan 2004)

One word.........  Keith‘s.

Say no more.


----------



## Spartan (22 Jan 2004)

I dunno,out of the major brands:
kokanee= good
canadian = bad
lab blue = good
mgd = bad
budweiser = bad

locally, if your in the Wpg / MB area... try out Fort Garry Brewery.... good stuff...

That is to say so I‘ve heard


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Jan 2004)

No beer just FIREBALL - good old cinnamin? corn whiskey on ice!!!!!


----------



## jonsey (23 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by brin11:
> [qb] One word.........  Keith‘s.
> 
> Say no more. [/qb]


Agreed.


----------



## Pikache (23 Jan 2004)

For imported
Guinness and Stella Artois

For domestic
Keith‘s and Moosehead suits me fine.


----------



## Enzo (23 Jan 2004)

Local - Herman‘s Dark; local microbrew.
   "        Sleeman‘s Pale Ale; not so local, but it seems to be the staple.
Foreign - Guiness or McKewan‘s..

As for the poison of preference: Highland Park 18 yr Single Malt Scotch Whiskey. I thought I‘d include that for you.


----------



## Franko (23 Jan 2004)

ALRIGHT...my favorite subject...BOOZE!   

Beer: Moosehead Premium Dry
      Keiths
      Sleemans Honey Brown
      Tartan(imp)
      Guiness on tap(in England)
      Karlovaca(local Bosnian poo)
      Stella Artois(imp)
      of course...Hinney

Hard: Glenfiddich
      Good ‘ol JD
      Crown Royal
      Meyers‘ Rum(imp)


----------



## holywars33 (23 Jan 2004)

My nod goes to the one that started it all (as far as pilsners go):  Pilsner Urquell straight out from Plzen, Czech Republic.

Honarable mention would have to go to Warsteiner, St Pauli Girl and Tuborg.

Of course some good old Blue is a good standby in a pinch.


----------



## sgtdixon (23 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by brin11:
> [qb] One word.........  Keith‘s.
> 
> Say no more. [/qb]


Brin you Just won over the heart of me father the caper and me the wannabe born in the praries...

Mmm Alexanders Finest....

Side Story, he was the head of my clan during the last 15 yrs of his Life...

Keith being the Head of the Clans Keith,Dixon, Austin and Falconer


Anyways Yea,

Keiths...
Sleemans Steam and if I got the cash then its Guinney or Newcastle brown over a half glass of bitters


----------



## nbk (23 Jan 2004)

LÃƒÂ¶wenbräu. Nuff said. Becks is nice as well...


----------



## Caz (24 Jan 2004)

Beer is a lovely thing.

Domestic, my pick would be Molson Dry

Import, it‘s all about Henieken (and no, I can‘t spell).

Micro-brew - my fav - Big Rock beers in Calgary (especially Trad, Grasshopper, and Canvasback Ale), and then the English Pale Ale from Granville Island Brewery.  GOOD BEER!


----------



## Jason Jarvis (27 Jan 2004)

Mmmmmm . . . beer.

I was heartbroken when I moved to Ontario in ‘96 and discovered that NO ONE sold Keith‘s. It got better shortly after that, but then Keith‘s was an import (WTF?). Now it‘s everywhere, thank God.

If I can‘t have Keith‘s and everything else is crap -- like Molson, Blue or anything Yankee -- I like Strongbow cider. Yeah, yeah, call it a girlie drink, but it reminds me of growing up in the Annapolis Valley. It goes down smooth and doesn‘t hit you until you stand up, and then WHAMMO! Look out below. . . .   :blotto: 

Hey brin11, does Paddy‘s still have their local cider? That was pretty good stuff, too, if I remember.


----------



## Pikache (27 Jan 2004)

Speaking of micro brewery, I hate sleemans. Tastes like dry cat piss.

Good micro brewery lager is Brick, either Premium or Amber. Should be able to get it in Beer Store in Ontario. Tastes so good...


----------



## gate_guard (27 Jan 2004)

RHF,
How do you know what dry cat piss tastes like? Wait, nevermind, I don‘t want to know.

My fav beer? Carlsberg, not the shyte you can buy here that has just been licensed to be brewed, but straight out of the Copenhagen factory. That or a nice tall pint of Kilkenney. As for local stuff, anything really, it all pales in comparison anyway.

The hard stuff? Crown and anything.


----------



## brin11 (27 Jan 2004)

Jason,

They sure do!  They make a good red beer there too.  Speaking of red beer, Rickard‘s Red is quite tasty as well.


----------



## East Side Soprano (27 Jan 2004)

To put a twist on things...what‘s your most hated beer?

I just hate Old Milwaukee. Oh man, it is so bad.   :skull:    :skull:    :skull:


----------



## EX-STRAT (27 Jan 2004)

Beer is great. I‘ll be the first to admit if it is free I‘ll stomach it but the green grenade (Heineken) has to be the best. Invite me over someday and we‘ll taste test a few brands.....


----------



## Jason Jarvis (27 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by brin11:
> [qb] Jason,
> They sure do!  They make a good red beer there too.  Speaking of red beer, Rickard‘s Red is quite tasty as well. [/qb]


Here‘s a tip for anyone (un)lucky enough to pass through Aldershot some summer: go to Paddy‘s in Kentville and order yourself a pint of Raven Ale. Along with their cider, it‘s lovely dark suds indeed.

But I‘m going to have to cut you off, brin11: I‘ve always thought Rickard‘s was terrible swill (along with anything from Brick Brewery as well). Must be a Kitchener-Waterloo thingy. . . .


----------



## tmbluesbflat (28 Jan 2004)

Dortmunder Export, Thier Beire, Urrtyp, Dortmunder Union, and once in a while a Paderborn.
Becks here in B.C. or good old Carlings Pilsner it was originally called Capilano six or something like that back in the fifties, still as good as it gets in CANADA!


----------



## Franko (28 Jan 2004)

Not a bad brew at all, the thing they call Rickert‘s Red

Regards


----------



## brin11 (28 Jan 2004)

Jason,

You mean I‘ve been cut off again??


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (29 Jan 2004)

I‘ll say Rickards Red for me *nods*


----------



## EX-STRAT (29 Jan 2004)

Most hated beer has to be any light crap....common as if we are concerned about our waistlines....


----------



## Enzo (30 Jan 2004)

American beer. Budweiser gives me the worst hangovers.


----------



## Lexi (30 Jan 2004)

Frankly, I‘m too young to drink beer, but I do when the parent‘s aren‘t around. Usually Bud Light or Beck‘s, since it‘s all we have around the house. I also enjoy the Bacardi Breezers, very tasty. I drink in small amounts as I don‘t like getting drunk, being drunk, or waking up feeling like a tank ran over my head. Nor do I like hearing my father scold me about drinking at such an early age


----------



## nbk (30 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Lexi:
> [qb]  I drink in small amounts as I don‘t like getting drunk, being drunk, or waking up feeling like a tank ran over my head.  [/qb]


Drink lots and lots of water before you go to bed. You will have to get up to go pee a few times in the night, when you should be drinking even more water. By the morning you should be just fine.

Do we even have a drinking age in Canada? I remember going to restaurants with my parents when I was 13 and automatically getting poured a full glass of wine without even asking for it...


----------



## sgtdixon (31 Jan 2004)

I was given scotch at age 9 on Rabbie Burns Day and its flowed since...
And if ye donna like it...Up yer Kilt


----------



## Big Mac (31 Jan 2004)

Being from BC originally, I have been brought up with Kokanee..... one of my favourites.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (31 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Big Mac:
> [qb] Being from BC originally, I have been brought up with Kokanee..... one of my favourites. [/qb]


- I tried Kokanee Gold once...was pretty good *nods*


----------



## commando_wolf63 (19 Jul 2004)

Domestic 

Canadian
Canadian Ice
Kokanee

Foriegn

Gunniess
Bass 
Grolsh (I know i spelt it wrong)  

The N Sask R used to have a traditon in the Jr Ranks when you were promoted ( late 70's early 80's)  A huge glass was filled with an ounce of all the hard stuff behind the bar and your fave beer was added.  If you Chugged it down with out getting sick you were concidered worthy of your promotion. You were still respected as your promotion had been earned but if you were able to handle the Infanteer you were looked upon with admiration.  The Maint sec of 16 Svc Bn also had to take part in this ritual as we shared the Armouries with the N Sask R
 :


----------



## Goober (19 Jul 2004)

Olands Export. Notice its called Export, not Import  Best beer in the world if you ask me. Brewed right here in Halifax. The Olands Brewery also brews Labatt (who owns Olands, and Olands owns Kieths) Keiths and Bud(American Recipe, but brewed by Labatt/Oland here in CA).

For those of you who like Rickards red, try Olands Red, its only in draught, so you won't find it bottled (as far as I know) so ask for it at your local pub, its the best red beer in my opinion.

If your ever in Halifax, make your way to Maxwell Plum's, a pub in downtown, has over 60 different beers from around the world all on tap. I've tasted many many imports, but none stack up to some of the local beer, specifically Keiths and Olands. But if I was to pick a fav import, it would be Hoegarden's. Its a white beer, its not filtered, and gives it a cloudy look. My girlfriend puts a lemon or lime in there ( like people do with Sol or Corona) which isn't too bad, but none of that for me, just beer please.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (19 Jul 2004)

I have to tell this story.

In 1975, I was posted to Gagetown on my block driver course.  In those days, you came down for one very long course, (six or seven months), and learned to drive the jeep, the 3/4, the deuce and a half, the Ferret, and the Centurion.

My first trip east, ever.  Although I was an army brat, my dad was never posted east.  So, first free night, off to the mess I go.  Only to find out that Blue, Molson's and so on are "imported beers", and cost more.  I think that the local beers were 40 cents and the imported beer was 50 cents.  I find out that there are three local beers.  Moosehead, Alpine, and Schooner.  Hmmm.  Moosehead is a cool name, I think to myself.  So I proceed to get hammered on Moosehead.  Next day, I had a terrible headache.

Next time to the mess, I get hammered on Alpine.  I discovered the next day that Alpine worked pretty good.  For a laxative.

Third time around, Schooner.  It worked, or maybe I was getting used to the Maritimes, so for the rest of the course, I drank Schooner.  Now, I won't drink it, it tastes like the rest of the mass brands, Blue, Canadian and so on.

But, there's my tale of my first trip to the Maritimes!


----------



## Goober (20 Jul 2004)

Its funny you say Schooner tastes like Blue and the other mass beers. Olands owns Schooner, and of course, Labatt owns Olands. But I like Schooner, I find it a smooth ale thats light on the head the next day.


----------



## Kunu (20 Jul 2004)

Depends on what mood I'm in...

Domestic: Molson Export, Rickard's Red
Import: Guinness, Becks, Hoegaarden

One thing I found curious the last time I was in Montreal was that I couldn't find Canadian anywhere.  Now granted, I didn't go out of my way searching for it, but still, it's the default in the rest of this country.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (20 Jul 2004)

Well, another reason I don't drink Schooner, or Labatts, or Molson, is that they aren't Canadian.

It's funny, Moson's highly succesful ads showing the "Iam Canadian" theme, when Molson's is 50% owned by foreign firms.

Actually, the only fully Canadian owned major brewery is Moosehead.  And, no, I don't know what it takes to be called "major", but its true.  I know most of the micro-breweries are locally owned, and I support them a lot, and I do drink Moosehead Pale Ale when I'm curling.  But not the original Moosehead!  I still shudder when I think about my first trip east.


----------



## Freight_Train (20 Jul 2004)

Just tried Rickard's Honey Brown a couple of weeks ago and have tried it several times since, wait there's some in my fridge right now...later guys
Greg :dontpanic:


----------



## Goober (20 Jul 2004)

Beer by market share:

"Molson says Canadian is still on top in Canada, but Labatt says Budweiser is the best seller. Here's how industry insiders say the top brands compare: 

Budweiser: 10.5-11.5%

Canadian: 10.5-11.5%

Labatt Blue: 8.5-9.5%

Coors Light: 7.5-8.5%

Molson Dry: 3-4%

Molson Export: 2.5-3.5%

Keith's India Pale Ale: 2.5-3.5%

Kokanee: 2.5-3.5%

Heineken: 1.5-2.5%

Corona: 1-2%

SOURCE: INDUSTRY ESTIMATES

Can Molson salvage its flagship brand?

A Canadian vignette: Joe sits on his deck, bathed in the glimmer of a northern sunset, a loon calling in the distance, as he reaches for...a Budweiser. The King of Beers has all but dethroned Molson's legendary Canadian as the nation's No. 1 brew. Can the brand be rescued? Molson's very future is at stake KEITH McARTHUR reports.

$24: Price of 24 bottles of Lakeport Honey Lager in Ontario, plus deposit

$33.10: Price of 24 bottles of Molson Canadian in Ontario, plus deposit

1786: The year John Molson opened his first brewery on the banks of the St. Lawrence River

46.8%: Share of Brazilian market of total Molson sales, by volume, compared to 44.9% for Canada"

From:

http://globeandmail.workopolis.com/servlet/Content/qprinter/20040710/RMOLSON10


----------



## Goober (20 Jul 2004)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Well, another reason I don't drink Schooner, or Labatts, or Molson, is that they aren't Canadian.
> 
> It's funny, Moson's highly succesful ads showing the "Iam Canadian" theme, when Molson's is 50% owned by foreign firms.
> 
> Actually, the only fully Canadian owned major brewery is Moosehead.   And, no, I don't know what it takes to be called "major", but its true.   I know most of the micro-breweries are locally owned, and I support them a lot, and I do drink Moosehead Pale Ale when I'm curling.   But not the original Moosehead!   I still shudder when I think about my first trip east.



Actually I believe Molson Breweries is fully 100% Canadian owned, by Molson Inc.


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Jul 2004)

Yep, it's family owned, but just last night, Global News said that they are giving serious thought to a 'merger of equals' with coors.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (20 Jul 2004)

Well, not quite completely family owned.

Several years ago, it was highly publicised when two companies bought 60% of the ownership of Molson, shared between Australian (Foster's Brewing Group -- 40%) and American (Miller Brewing Company -- 20%) corporations. 

Molsons does keep 51% of the voting stock, according to internet sources.


----------



## Scott (20 Jul 2004)

WHO'S THE SPILLY TALKER???

WHO, WHO?


----------



## Goober (21 Jul 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> WHO'S THE SPILLY TALKER???
> 
> WHO, WHO?



lol I love those commercials


----------



## canuck101 (21 Jul 2004)

IF we are talking Canadian beer my choice would have to be Waterloo Dark 

If you are talking non domestic then i have two the firest being Hacker from Germany and Sapporo from Japan ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jul 2004)

Yes, it is good to live in Waterloo, we can buy the beer right from the brick brewery.


----------



## Rfn (21 Jul 2004)

My Favorite suds:

  Domestic: Keith's Indian Pale Ale
  Import:    Guinness stout
  Micro-brew: any Big Rock ale

But if you ever find yourselves in Winnipeg Boys and Girls, I don't recommend you try Three Rivers or Fort Garry Dark Ale, because these beers look and taste like they were scooped right out of the Assiniboine River.


----------



## dutchie (22 Jul 2004)

My favorites:

Domestic: Granville Iasland Lager or OK Spring Extra Special Pale Ale
Import: Chimay (Belgian trappist beer-made by monks!) or Kasteel (Belgian - 11% but still tasty!)
Yugo Pivo: Union - the can is red with silver letter - looks like a can of coke!

Scotch: Lagavulin or Glenmorangie (sherry or port cask)


----------



## K. Ash (25 Jul 2004)

This is how beer is meant to be chilled.     ;D   


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/beerfridge.html


----------



## Lexi (25 Jul 2004)

Just to let y'all know..
Molsen and Coors are like.. what word am I looking for...
"Amalgamating" let's say.

Let the Molsen-Coors dynasty begin...


----------



## Scott (25 Jul 2004)

Can you imagine the new commercials though?

I AM NORTH AMERICAN...........eh?


----------



## K. Ash (25 Jul 2004)

yea that was actually in the news a bit...what would happen to Molson's ever popular ad campaign if they were to join forces with an American beer company.


----------



## Sundborg (25 Jul 2004)

I'm sure we'll still see some "I am Canadian" commercials; I don't think Molsen will let that slide, besides, I'm sure most of their business comes from that commercial.


----------



## K. Ash (25 Jul 2004)

Yea probably...can't come from their beer. Damn that shit is gross.


----------



## Lexi (25 Jul 2004)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> I'm sure we'll still see some "I am Canadian" commercials; I don't think Molsen will let that slide, besides, I'm sure most of their business comes from that commercial.


I sure hope so...!  :crybaby:


----------



## K. Ash (26 Jul 2004)

Yea, sorry S_Baker. I guess some of those commercials could be looked at as insulting Americans. 


But hey, give it its due...still funny!


----------



## bigwig (10 Aug 2004)

Nice topic! My choice of beers...
1. Kokanee 
2. Moosehead
3. Labatts Genuine Draft

Im not into the dark beers like guiness, i cant stand the taste. Maybe I'll learn to like them


----------



## skura (10 Aug 2004)

1. Labatt Blue
2. Mossehead
3. Any Sleeman (accept light  )

Then there's just a bunch of miscellaneous beers that don't make a list, just if I'm allowed, I'll have one...Guinness isn't to bad, the more you drink em the more you develop a taste for em

cheers


----------



## bossdog (17 Aug 2004)

1) Stella
2) Heiniken (keg cans only)
3) Keiths
4) Ojzusko (I can't remember how to spell it, it's a beer I used to drink in Bosnia)


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Aug 2004)

Here is a few I occasionally get pisssed on...

XXXX Gold
Carlton Cold
Crown Lager
Vic Bitter
Cascade Premium
Tooheys New

Chunder from Downunder!

Wes


----------



## Pieman (18 Aug 2004)

Normally I am a strict Guinness drinker but I wanted to share a fantastic drink I had the other night.
Other Guinness fans here will truly like this drink:

The Godfather Martini
http://www.deadlounge.com/deadlounge/c_classic.html#Godfather

Nice hard taste, and it is strong as it is made of only a mix of three different liquors. Something good to sip on in those situations where beer is not a good option (formal dinner etc) Or if you are going for the James bond look. I wish I still smoked sometimes, as a cigar and this drink would go perfect.


----------



## Figure11 (18 Aug 2004)

Its August so I'll start with my favourite summertime Bevvies:

When I'm watching the Tiger Cats it's gotta be either Blue or John Labbat's Classic.
Imported? Tuborg from Denmark is tough to beat.

During the wintertime British or Irish is the only way to go. I reccomend in no particular order: Guinness, Kilkenny, Boddingtons or Tetleys.
When the Leafs get me down or if I need an extra boost, mix half a pint of Guinness with half a pint of Courage Directors Bitter for the ultimate "Black and Tan" Guaranteed to give you a lift like a Saturn 5 rocket.

Grab your ankles and hang on!


----------



## alexk (18 Aug 2004)

At the cottage Canadian 

to enjoy with a cigar guinness / tiger 

with the boys mosehead/ canadian / wild turkey


----------



## Redeye (18 Aug 2004)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Well, not quite completely family owned.
> 
> Several years ago, it was highly publicised when two companies bought 60% of the ownership of Molson, shared between Australian (Foster's Brewing Group -- 40%) and American (Miller Brewing Company -- 20%) corporations.
> 
> Molsons does keep 51% of the voting stock, according to internet sources.



Not too long ago, however, the shares owned by SABMiller and Fosters were bought back by the company, returning it to Canadian ownership - that was about 2001 or 2002 but I don't have a handy source whilst getting ready for work.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (18 Aug 2004)

That's quite possible, although I didn't hear about it.  I certainly remember the original sale, and swore off ever buying any Molson product ever again.  If Molson did buy back their shares, good on them.  (although I still won't drink their product)


----------



## gkeir (20 Aug 2004)

Alexander Kieths,  even if its from the wrong coast.


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Aug 2004)

lance, just a question, what do you drink then, if you won't drink anything made by molson. Keeping in mind that many of the 'imported' beers are actually made by molson brewery under license granted by the parent brewery.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (21 Aug 2004)

I've been forced to switch my allegiance to Moosehead.  Moosehead Pale Ale, (or Moose red) to be specific.

And Alexander Kieths is not made on the wrong coast.  It's made on the right coast! 

Don't believe me?  Just check out a map!  (Ensure North is up) ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Aug 2004)

yeah, I enjoy the mooshead and keiths too.

Has anyone else had Steamwhistle? It is made in Toronto, and if you like a good pilsner, it is the Canadian beer for you.


----------



## primer (23 Aug 2004)

Just getting back from CFB Borden and   the local micro brewery:CREEMORE SPRINGS ALE is a good beer


----------



## Coyote43D (23 Aug 2004)

A truly evil beer is Zagorka, it's Bulgarian. I tried it on my R&R from Kosovo when they ran out of Heineken,  I took one sip  :-X  :'( and that was it for beer that night, switched over to hard stuff for the rest of the night.


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Aug 2004)

what was evil about it??

was it too strong? or what?


----------



## Coyote43D (24 Aug 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> what was evil about it??
> 
> was it too strong? or what?



It tasted like crap


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Aug 2004)

fair enough


----------



## from darkness lite (24 Aug 2004)

"A truly evil beer is Zagorka, it's Bulgarian. I tried it on my R&R from Kosovo when they ran out of Heineken"

Agreed!!! R&R Sofia, Op Kinetic.   Damn fne casinos though.........


----------



## Scratch_043 (25 Aug 2004)

Another good one is Hoegaarden it is from Belgium.

On a related note, just ran it through the spellchecker, and even the computer know about it. (with only one 'a' mind you)  :blotto: ;D


----------



## Coyote43D (25 Aug 2004)

Which Roto were you on from darkness lite?


----------



## thesaurus (16 Sep 2004)

Danny said:
			
		

> Now I know somebody is going to say that this doesnt belong here but I think it does, we canadians love our beer!
> 
> My question is:
> 
> ...



a darkhorse and a longshot!Odds are one to a hundred! The Great Heineken! As many as you and they like me to drink as long as the amount does not make the ceiling spin wildly and yu know.....


----------



## Gayson (23 Sep 2004)

I love Guiness!


----------



## Fraser.g (23 Sep 2004)

RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> For imported
> Guinness and Stella Artois
> 
> For domestic
> Keith's and Moosehead suits me fine.



Could not say it better my self...so I won't


----------



## Scratch_043 (23 Sep 2004)

I recently discovered Wellington, it's brewed down the road(sort of) in Guelph. in fact, I think I'll re-discover it right now. *sshtt* ahhhh....


----------



## Bert (23 Sep 2004)

Holsten Fiestbock, Isenbeck Premium Dark, and reliable Rickard's Red.  Tap water they are not.


----------



## CdnGalaGal (24 Sep 2004)

I stay loyal to the beer I first started drinking... KKeith's! 

Keiths Blond (e?) is pretty good, although I have found only one place in Ottawa that serves it...

And for the harder stuff? It's all about the Crown!! (er, and coke)

Anyone know if we have Zubruvka (Polish) at the LCBO or in Canada? Mix 1 part Apple juice with 3 parts Zubruvka, and this smooth drink will knock you on your ass guaranteed!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2004)

I can't believe no one has mentioned my favourites.

Newcastle Brown & Double Diamond
Boddington's in a pinch
Red Stripe if your in the neighbourhood


----------



## Goober (25 Sep 2004)

lol I love the Red Stripe commercials. Can't drink beer in Canadian Advertising? They find a way.. http://us.redstripebeer.com/media


----------



## Warm Coffee (26 Sep 2004)

Molson Canadian


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 Sep 2004)

Warm Coffee said:
			
		

> Molson Canadian


I hate to be un-patriotic, but uugh


----------



## dutchie (26 Sep 2004)

I love Newcastle, or as my buddy calls it, "Nicky-Broon" in a heavy scottish accent. I also like Bass Pale Ale, Hoegaarden, Palm, and Chimay (Belgian Trappist).

And for you Red Stripe fans, you should also try Carib. A little lighter, but nice when strolling the streets of St Maarten at 10 am on a beautiful 30 degree day.

Oh, and for a post-ex beer with the lads, gotta have a Lucky.


----------



## Scott (27 Sep 2004)

CJ said:
			
		

> I stay loyal to the beer I first started drinking... KKeith's!
> 
> Keiths Blond (e?) is pretty good, although I have found only one place in Ottawa that serves it...



I says Pardon? When did that one come out? I've been out of NS for four years now but have never seen "Keith's Blonde" on any of my trips back.

In Alberta Budweiser is considered a domestic and Keith's is called an import ???


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Sep 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> I says Pardon? When did that one come out? I've been out of NS for four years now but have never seen "Keith's Blonde" on any of my trips back.
> 
> In Alberta Budweiser is considered a domestic and Keith's is called an import ???


same here in Ontario

Bud is brewed by Molson, and since keith's is not brewed in Ontario, only in NS, it is more expensive to 'import', so they charge you more.


----------



## CdnGalaGal (27 Sep 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> I says Pardon? When did that one come out? I've been out of NS for four years now but have never seen "Keith's Blonde" on any of my trips back.



Just did some searching and was surprised as heck to find out that Keith's Blonde was a seasonal beer! I don't know how Patty's in the Byward Market got it, but they had it (at least for a while). 

Anyway, here is the link if you'd like to know more.

http://www.keiths.ca/keithsbeer.html


----------



## Inch (27 Sep 2004)

I drink Moosehead most days, Canadian if the bar doesn't have Moosehead and I drink Corona when I'm hung over and need a bit "softer" beer.  I used to be into the rye and cokes but they make me rowdy and angry, I still drink them once and a while, depending on whether or not my buddies will egg me on when I get rowdy.

I tend to drink regional beers, in Ontario I drink Sleeman Steam, out west I drink nothing but Kokanee and out east it's Moosehead. 

Cheers


----------



## Scott (27 Sep 2004)

Try some bitters the next time you are hungover, if you can keep them down it cures whatever ails you.

Like you, Inch, I am a regional drinker but always have my Keiths IPA as a standby. For some hard stuff I like Goslings Black Seal Rum from Bermuda, that stuff is magic.

I am also a fan of gin and tonic, nice, crisp summer like drink.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2004)

CASTLE LAGER 

From South Africa!

Charles Glass!!

Tess

Or Guinness in a pinch especially fresh poured


----------



## Goober (28 Sep 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> same here in Ontario
> 
> Bud is brewed by Molson, and since keith's is not brewed in Ontario, only in NS, it is more expensive to 'import', so they charge you more.



Actually Bud is brewed by Labbatt here in Canada. Bud is the most popular beer in Canada, although Molson will say its Canadian.


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Sep 2004)

yeah, sorry, got that mixed up.


----------



## ramy (25 Oct 2004)

Alekander Keith's Pale Ale   ;D


----------



## BDTyre (25 Oct 2004)

Fuller's London Porter, North Coast Brewing Imperial Stout, O' Hanlon's Original Port Stout or Young's Double Chocolate Stout.  If I have to choose a Canadian beer, McAuslan's St. Ambrose Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## Fraser.g (25 Oct 2004)

I am starting to develop a great liking for Great Western Bitter. Nice full bodied bitter with  nutty Finnish.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (25 Oct 2004)

Kokanee, Coors Light(dont like keiths or ex, and thos are my only choices in the mess) 

most hated, i dont much like keiths or guiness or anything like that. oh and almost all american beer

actually i remember a micro brewery in Nelson BC that used to be pretty good, it as called NBC, Nelson Brewery COmpnay, dont know if it still exists, but it was pretty good.


----------



## squeela1984 (28 Oct 2004)

Canadian and Corona


----------



## QORvanweert (28 Oct 2004)

The only time you will ever tell a girl to 'take your hand off my heiny'!!!... go green grenade go, Heiniken KICKS ASS


----------



## KaptKain (29 Oct 2004)

Alexander Keiths I.P.A.
Those who like it LOVE IT ALOT! /Salute


----------



## qor556 (28 Nov 2004)

moose for sure.. it was the beer of choice for every drinking game at any friend's party... it worked well because it went down easier than most beers.  :blotto: 
 Anyone ever come across any non-alcoholic beer that actually tasted decent?  :-X i sure haven't though


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Nov 2004)

never tried the no-alc stuff, doesn't look particularly appetising.

where I work, we ship the stuff along with everything else to the supermarkets, and I pack it maybe once a week, and it's only a case at a time as opposed to 10-20 cases of say, Ginger ale.


----------



## camochick (28 Nov 2004)

ALPINE yay ;D


----------



## jswift872 (29 Nov 2004)

Alexander Keiths


----------



## RorerQuaalude (21 Dec 2004)

Beer: Budweiser and Coors for General Purpose Drinking, bear in mind that these are the Canadian-brewed versions, and not the pissy American versions. For a good refreshing Canadian beer, I personally am a fan of Sleeman Honey Brown and Sleeman Cream Ale. I also quite like Rickard's Red. Keith's isn't bad at all either. I find Blue and Canadian to be both over-rated. For Euro-beers, there's a fairly large variety, depending if I want a Stout, a Pilsner, an Ale, etc. Stella Artois isn't bad at all. 

Cheers!


----------



## marshall sl (21 Dec 2004)

Don't smoke,never have.   Don't drink beer any more,now its bourban or tequilla or the odd vodka martini and red wine


----------



## MikeM (21 Dec 2004)

Moosehead - Main beer of choice.

Old Mil - Tall cans make for a good time shotgunning.


----------



## thatoldfool (21 Dec 2004)

Beer wise, I like the straightforward, classoc, "Export," if we're talking about generic beers. For more specific/harder to find ones, i like the Quebecois brewery, Unibroue...they make some fine, and very unique, products.


----------



## mo-litia (21 Dec 2004)

You can't go wrong with a good single malt; if I'm   drinking beer it has to be Pilsner. SASKATCHEWAN GOLD!!!!! There is   nother finer than an ice cold Pil, although most people here in Edmonton would probably disagree . . . Philistines.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

Hahn's Ice
Tooheys New
Vic Bitter
Castlemain XXXX Gold
or OPs (Other Peoples)  ;D

Don't smoke

Wes


----------



## winchable (21 Dec 2004)

Boddingtons Pub Ale


----------



## Sheerin (21 Dec 2004)

Canadian beers - Moosehead, KLB, Steamwhistle, Sleeman, Keiths, just to name a few
American - I'll drink Bud if i'm already drunk (plus its usualyl cheap at clubs for some reason), but for taste I think I'd have to go with Sam Adams
Irish - That one is easy, Harp and Guinness 
European (and the rest really) - Hoegaarden has quite a refeshing taste, Becks, Heinkien, etc.

Smoke... can't stand the stuff.


----------



## cgyflames01 (21 Dec 2004)

This forum, made me want to drink, so I ran upstairs to grab a beer. Not looking; I accidentally opened one of my stepmother's wine cooler's(Grower's) , and I think I'm gonna throw up.  :crybaby: anyway...
Canadian beers - Kokanee- I'm flat out poor thats why
American - Miller, MGD
Irish - Guinness- and its so easy to pour
European (and the rest really) -corona- dude I'm only 19


----------



## Bograt (21 Dec 2004)

Guiness when I'm "drinking," Harp when I'm not.


----------



## chriscalow (21 Dec 2004)

Good old Canadian, or Keith's for beer.


----------



## Scott (21 Dec 2004)

Keith's, Rickards Gold, Warthog, anything by Big Rock (My buddy is a rep  :blotto


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (21 Dec 2004)

Beer: Keiths. I drank Sleeman for a while, but always find myself back at that ol Nova Scotian pride n joy beer.  ;D


----------



## Eowyn (21 Dec 2004)

Big Rock's Traditional Ale, or anything else by Big Rock, except Grasshopper.


----------



## ramy (21 Dec 2004)

Aleksander keiths Pale Ale 
 ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (21 Dec 2004)

Beer of choice used to be Moosehead Premium Dry

Smoke of choice used to be MacDonald Menthol Lights or Colts Milds

I did, once in awhile, buy a package of Sweet Caporals


----------



## X Royal (21 Dec 2004)

Haven't smoked in almost 23 years but for beer my choice is clear   *CRYSTAL* clear.

Best Wishes for Happy Holiday's


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (21 Dec 2004)

Beer?

Doesn't anyone else worship at the altar of Crown Royal?


----------



## Scott (21 Dec 2004)

Crown Royal when left in the freezer overnight, otherwise Original Fine Canadian, what a whiskey! I am also partial to Gibby's Special Old, stuff is expensive like crack but damn good.


----------



## someguyincanada (22 Dec 2004)

dont smoke
tall rye and coke


----------



## X Royal (22 Dec 2004)

This may clearly explain a few things. 

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/beer.shtml


----------



## bubba (22 Dec 2004)

beer is keiths lite, gotta watch me figure.hardstuff/shine.or,crown.smoke/just what grows in my backyard...(relax just a joke)........really :


----------



## casca (22 Dec 2004)

Hey  That happened to me a few times at the old Roselyn Hotel in Edmonton, but the other way around they looked good that night but the morning OH my God!!!! :crybaby: I'm glad those days are long gone :dontpanic:


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 Dec 2004)

Pfft, i take what i can get.  ;D


----------



## HollywoodHitman (22 Dec 2004)

Friends don't let friends beer goggle......Or DO they????


----------



## 48Highlander (22 Dec 2004)

SOMEONE has to jump on the granade...


----------



## atticus (22 Dec 2004)

wow, its a good thing i don't drink beer.


----------



## SprCForr (22 Dec 2004)

You guys are too picky.  :

Beer - Sure!,  I'll have a beer! Beer is my favourite kind.

 :blotto:


----------



## Torlyn (22 Dec 2004)

God Bless Carlsberg, Glenmorangie,     Speaking of which...  Off to the pub!

T


----------



## dutchie (31 Dec 2004)

I just tried Lagavulin's Distillers Edition and it is quite incredible and highly recommended for single malt fans, particularly if you like Lagavulin and other Islays.

For a cigar to go with that scotch (single malt of course - is there any other kind?), I have enjoyed Hoyo De Monterrey (Robusto) or Romeo Y Julieta (No. 3's - Churchills are just too much commitment for me). 

For beer, I drink OK Spring or Granville Island domestically, and pretty much any Belgian or Dutch beer when I'm feeling rich. I particularly like Chimay (a Belgian trappist beer) and Kasteel (a wickedly strong but tasty Belgian beer).


----------



## The_Falcon (31 Dec 2004)

Blue or Sleeman Cream Ale in the Mess

But Elsewere in Descending order

Guiness Draught from the tap, the canned stuff is not the same even if it does have the nitrogen widget. (guiness stout is a horrid creation, guiness extra stout is even worse)
Sleeman Honey
Rickards Honey

Hard liqour
Crown Royal Limited (mmm)
Stolichnaya Vodka (chilled, when will people learn to chill their bloody vodka)


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Jan 2005)

Local Ale - Keiths
Canadian Ale - Sleemans Honey Brown
Caribbean - Presidente
South America - Sol

When in doubt, a cold beer  is my favorite brand!!


----------



## QORvanweert (2 Jan 2005)

I just returned from an extended vacation out around Banff and I must admit that I have been thoroughly converted to a 'value' beer fan... out West you can buy a flat of 'BrewHouse Pilsner' for 23.97 and the stuff tastes pretty good. Unfortunately I have never seen it in Toronto but it is worth the price if you ever come across it...


----------



## perry (3 Jan 2005)

Since being from the maritimes and now living in BC my poison of choice would be Keith's.The only thing i don't like is the price at the clubs anywhere around the 6 dollar mark.


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Jan 2005)

Ouch!!

6 Dollars for a Keiths....

That's highway robbery!!


----------



## sgt_mandal (3 Jan 2005)

I wonder what people would think if I posted my favourite lol.


----------



## condor888000 (3 Jan 2005)

underage drinking...tsk, tsk... :


----------



## Gilligan (4 Jan 2005)

Hmmm, I would have to say Keith's or Sleemans Honey Brown or Cream Ale for any kind of backyard BBQ, those you can sit down and really enjoy IMO.  For anyone in the Vancouver area, you should try Granville Island Brewery, no particular kind, they're all quite good.  
  Oh, and occasionally, a little Stella Artois with my dad is always good!


----------



## perry (4 Jan 2005)

i'll have to try that one 
thanks


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

It is amazing that over the past 10 years, there are a lot of new breweries out there.

Way back when, there were only Labbats and Molson products available. Now with micro-breweries, anyone can get into the game.


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2005)

Navalsnpr, 

I spent weeks in shock after moving to Alberta and having to pay at least 5 bucks for a Keith's (They call it an import!) Also, you can't get Keith's Light out here, shame!

At the Liquor Store here a dozen Keith's runs 25 dollars :-X I have paid less at bootleggers back home!


----------



## sigpig (4 Jan 2005)

If you are in Alberta now you should be trying Big Rock products. I can't remember all the different types but I do remember liking Warthog a great deal. 

I grew up in Hallifax on Keith's and can remember when you couldn't get it as far west as Gagetown    Had to have my dad ship me some on course .

I don't drink nearly as much now living in the US as I did when I was in Canada. Something about not putting on the green play clothes and going to the mess  

I enjoy some of the high end Michelob products down here, especially the christmas special pack they put together down here.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

For the longest time you could only buy keiths in NS. I ended up shipping some to friends a while back who were in Ontario. Around 4-5 years ago, the expanded and now it is available cross Canada. I suprised at the steep cost in BC. The last time I had it in Ontario, it was around $3.75 at a bar for a bottle.

How are BC's tax law concerning inportation of spirts?? maybe that is where the problem lies!


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2005)

Taxed to death.

There are three private liquor stores in town here and the Gov't establishment. At the Gov't store you get warm beer at a bit lower price (Something makes me think 10%) And we Keith's lovers get it in the hoop because they consider it an import here.

I fondly recall drink specials in Halifax and Truro where a guy could have a real good night on 50 bucks, here you're looking at a couple hundred for a night out hence why I do not partake in those nights out that often unless I can write them off. They call 50 cents off a bottle of beer a special here!!


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

I would imagine that there are many people in BC doing the Home Brew kits to save a bit of money.

Might be an idea.... now if only we could convince Oland Breweries to come out with a "Keiths Home Brew Kit" we would be laughing!!


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2005)

Or if we could just get a truck and start selling it ourselves. I am sure we could make money, there are alot of thirsty Maritimers up here in the Land of the Frozen Chosen.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

Well, with gas prices they way they are these days, I don't know if it would be worth it!!

Congrats on your 1000 post!!


----------



## sigpig (4 Jan 2005)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> There are three private liquor stores in town here and the Gov't establishment.



Every once in a while I'm still amazed at how many places you can buy beer here in the US. Gas stations, grocery stores, 7-11, corner stores, everywhere!! 

Of course that high end Michelob christmas pack I like is expensive. I think it was about $18 for 12 bottles at Sam's Club. Oh the horror!!. Now, I'll quietly slink away before someone paying those awful prices up there tries to kill me....


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2005)

I loved Newfoundland. While I was a student there a 90 second walk got me a case of beer, some munchies, lotto tickets, Maxim, newspapers, etc. All under one roof.



			
				Navalsnpr said:
			
		

> Congrats on your 1000 post!!



Thanks.


----------



## dutchie (4 Jan 2005)

Navalsnpr said:
			
		

> I would imagine that there are many people in BC doing the Home Brew kits to save a bit of money.
> 
> Might be an idea.... now if only we could convince Oland Breweries to come out with a "Keiths Home Brew Kit" we would be laughing!!



Why buy expensive East Coast beer when there is West Coast beer that's better and way cheaper? Kinda like buying French wine in Italy, Belgian beer in Germany, or coke anywhere in Europe.....

For you eastern transplants stuck on Keith's (a fine brew, I agree), try any Granville Island brew (the Lager and Pale Ale are really good), any Big Rock, or Okanagan Spring (the Pale Ale, Lager, and 1516 Bavarian are superb) and you'll no longer miss Alex Keith's. Keith's just isn't good value out here - for the price you can almost buy Stella, a far superior beer to Keith's or almost any other beer.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

I lived in St.John's from the time I was born until I joined the Navy back in '92.....Still wish the Navy would move their East Coast Establishment there.... That will never happen though!!

I definitely miss "Da Rock"


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

I spent some time out in Esquimalt, not much, but I had a chance to sample some of the local ales. I found that they tasted watered down compared to the beers out here....

Might be that my taste buds are trained on liking only East Coast beverages... I dunno!!


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2005)

The only beer I have found that rivals Keith's (And it's a very close rival) is Northern Light by Quida Vida (sp?) (Pronounced Kiddy Viddy) Breweries in St John's I had to find a Keith's alternative because it wasn't sold there in 99/00. I drank so much Northern Light while in school that my girlfriend at the time, a local, arranged me a private tour of the brewery. One rule there, your glass is never empty!

I drink Canadian, in fact I drink damn near anything, but when I get home at night I want an ice cold Alexanders, nuff said.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

Brewery tours are great. I did the Oland's tour back in the mid-90's and for 4 hours all we did was drink.

Come to think of it, I don't even think we made it into the main part of the Brewery at all!!

When in doubt, any beer that is "Cold" is my favorite beer!!


----------



## Gilligan (4 Jan 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> Why buy expensive East Coast beer when there is West Coast beer that's better and way cheaper? Kinda like buying French wine in Italy, Belgian beer in Germany, or coke anywhere in Europe.....
> 
> For you eastern transplants stuck on Keith's (a fine brew, I agree), try any Granville Island brew (the Lager and Pale Ale are really good), any Big Rock, or Okanagan Spring (the Pale Ale, Lager, and 1516 Bavarian are superb) and you'll no longer miss Alex Keith's. Keith's just isn't good value out here - for the price you can almost buy Stella, a far superior beer to Keith's or almost any other beer.



  Yeah, I mentioned that earlier, I'm a HUGE fan of Granville Island brew, their Pale Ale tastes so good, and is far smoother than Keith's IMO.  Although they have had some flops in the past.  I remember getting my dad a big bottle of this Christmas brew they made....so horrible!  It was some sort of cranberry beer concoction, that tasted like a bottle of rotten peaches! BLECH!


----------



## dutchie (4 Jan 2005)

Granville Island Brewery also have those convenient 'sampler' packs: 12 bottles of beer of various types:
2: Island Lager (better than most, not as good as Ok Spring 1516)
2: English Bay Pale Ale. (better than Keith's)
2:Kitsilano Maple Cream Ale (WAY better than that Shi-ite from Ontario - Sleeman's)
2: Gastown Amber Ale. (very tasty)
2:Cypress Honey Ale (ok - too sweet for me)
2:Robson Street Hefeweizen (Wheat Beer, really nice on a hot summer day with a slice of lemon).

All for the price of a regular case!


----------



## Veterans son (4 Jan 2005)

My drink of choice would be Irish whiskey! 8)


----------



## Gilligan (4 Jan 2005)

Hmmm, I'll have to pick up one of those 'sampler' packs sometime soon.


----------



## J0HN (6 Jan 2005)

Alexander Keiths


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Jan 2005)

Gilligan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I mentioned that earlier, I'm a HUGE fan of Granville Island brew, their Pale Ale tastes so good, and is far smoother than Keith's



Thats why I like Keiths, solely because its a little sharper than the others...

I would just like to say, I hate Bacardi.


----------



## Ghost (7 Jan 2005)

Domestic: Moosehead
Import: Warsteiner


----------



## Gilligan (8 Jan 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I would just like to say, I hate Bacardi.



  Oh, I disagree....although I could do without 151 *blech*  But I'm a big fan of the Bacardi Triple Black (yes, it's a girly drink, but I'm a girl so it's okay).  

  Don't get me wrong, I love Keith's, but if I had a choice between Graville Island's Pale Ale, and Keith's, I'd 9 times out of 10 pick G.I. Pale Ale.


----------



## gunner56 (14 Jan 2005)

Guinness,above all else!


----------



## Baloo (14 Jan 2005)

Alexander Keith's lads, Alexander Keith's...


----------



## camochick (14 Jan 2005)

I think East coast beer is the best. Keith's, Alpine, whatever, cause in the maritimes we do two things really well, drinkin and scronking. hahahha. YAY FOR THE EAST, I miss my home.


----------



## Baloo (14 Jan 2005)

Am I the only disillusioned one who has no idea what in God's name "scronking" is? Damn Easterners, and your funny language!  

Stolichnaya is good when breaking out the vodka.


----------



## camochick (14 Jan 2005)

Scronking ie : whoo hoo, nooky, bootie, horizontal mambo, you get the picture hehe


----------



## Baloo (14 Jan 2005)

Oh.

Ohhh. 

Ooooohhhhh.



 I got it now.


----------



## R031button (14 Jan 2005)

It's all about the Molson Cold shots


----------



## Scott (14 Jan 2005)

Red Bull and Vodka. Just tried it.

Also, Jell-O shots. But don't let one of my roomates make it, they arsed up the formula and we now have Jell-O that could be an easy substitute for jet fuel.


----------



## MSE_OP18 (14 Jan 2005)

Keiths, Moosehead, Canadian and of course Sleemans


----------



## gnplummer421 (25 Jan 2005)

Beer; depends what country I'm in;

Canada: Coors light
Germany: Riegler special ex
Holland Heineken (from the tap)
States: same as Canada

Cigarettes: mmm hi test? lol 8)


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Jan 2005)

Domestic: Keith's, Moosehead, and yes, even Canadian. 
Import: Heineken (of course), Corona, and Stella. 

Smokes: DuMaurier Light Regular, or on rare occasions Drum in ZigZag whites.


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Jan 2005)

Domestic - Waterloo Dark, Steamwhistle, Kieths, Blue

Import - Hoegaarden, Leffe, Becks, Dab

But that's just the lineup for fridays...


----------



## Hot Lips (5 Jul 2006)

Well I don't want to start a new topic so we will revive this one...based on the latest comments about my favorite beer...I actually have never liked beer and I have finally found one I like....Corona  ;D

http://www.coronaextra.ca/Extra/index.aspx

Play the clip...ahhhhhhhh Corona...miles away from everything

HL


----------



## fourninerzero (5 Jul 2006)

Domestics-  Sleeman honey brown, Alexander Keiths

Imports- Kilkenny, Boddingtons, Becks, MacEwans Scotch, Tetleys, Tiger, Corona

Hard stuff- Rum (Appletons reserve) Gin (bombay sapphire) Rye (crown royal)


----------



## big bad john (5 Jul 2006)

There is only one beer Murphy's Stout from Ireland!  When you can't get it a poor second choice is Guinness.  My second choice is San Miguel Dark from the Philippines.


----------



## fourninerzero (5 Jul 2006)

Does anyone know where in Canada one can get Murphys stout? I had it whilst in the land of Tea and Crumpets a year back, but have not found it in Canada.


----------



## big bad john (5 Jul 2006)

They serve it on Tap at the Highlander Pub in Ottawa.


----------



## fourninerzero (5 Jul 2006)

Thats a touch out of my AO....anywhere in Etown?


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jul 2006)

Fave beer when in the Motherland:  Webster's Yorkshire Bitter
                                 Canada:  Okanagan Springs Pale Ale


----------



## TMM (5 Jul 2006)

My favourite light summer beer is Tatran, a nice Slovak beer.


----------



## big bad john (5 Jul 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> Thats a touch out of my AO....anywhere in Etown?



On occasion it can be found amongst the finer officers (read Royal Marines) at BATUS CFB Suffield.  That's as close as I can get.


----------



## Springroll (5 Jul 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Well I don't want to start a new topic so we will revive this one...based on the latest comments about my favorite beer...I actually have never liked beer and I have finally found one I like....Corona  ;D
> 
> HL



I am not a regular drinker, prefer my gin and tonic, but if I am to drink beer Corona is the only one I will. 
The others don't taste very good to me.


----------



## fourninerzero (5 Jul 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> On occasion it can be found amongst the finer officers (read Royal Marines) at BATUS CFB Suffield.  That's as close as I can get.



Looks like I'm making a pit stop on the way to writing on stone park this weekend.....


----------



## fourninerzero (5 Jul 2006)

here is a pic of one of my favs, at the best time of day on canada day...


----------



## Hot Lips (6 Jul 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> here is a pic of one of my favs, at the best time of day on canada day...


Well done FourNinerZero  

HL

I got a Corona Hat last night...Mud brought it home for me


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> here is a pic of one of my favs, at the best time of day on canada day...



Ewww!  That sun is a little hard on the eyes!


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Jul 2006)

Domestic: Keith's
Imported: Stella, Kilkenny
Hard stuff: Rum & coke


----------



## c.jacob (6 Jul 2006)

Molson Canadian or whatever I didn't pay for  ;D


----------



## mover1 (6 Jul 2006)

Olands Export....in a can


----------



## Spring_bok (6 Jul 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Olands Export....in a can


I thought you only drank Lucky.  BTW Yer crushin my smokes.


----------



## mover1 (6 Jul 2006)

My favorite is Relish...but not the relish of da beach combers.....f'ckn Cat


----------



## aluc (6 Jul 2006)

Guinness.....hot or cold, mixed with milk and nutmeg for breakfast... mmmmm.  Nothing cures a hang over better than Guinness.

Nastro Azzurro . Italian lager beer...I know....but it was surprisingly good, and it is over 150 years old.

Dab Dortmunder.

Fav light beer.....carlsburg light.

domestic....sleeman's, and Mill street brewery (distillery district Toronto) try the coffee porter.


hard liquer....scotch  n' soda.


----------



## radop215 (6 Jul 2006)

you mean Keith's isnt the only beer?


----------



## medicineman (6 Jul 2006)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> I thought you only drank Lucky.  BTW Yer crushin my smokes.



Ugh - people still believe the ads "He got lucky ...with Lucky lager beer"??!!  God only knows what/who he got lucky with...

Personally, I like Sleeman's Honey Brown.

MM


----------



## gnplummer421 (22 Jul 2006)

Domestic: Coors Light

Foreign: Rieghler special ex, Grolsh, Heineken

Gnplummer


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Jul 2006)

Found Toohey's New quite pleasant over the past few weeks in Sydney. Our QLD XXXX Gold is not too common south of the border in NSW.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Red 6 (22 Jul 2006)

Guinness rules! Here in the Great Pacific Northwest, which I know is southwest for a lot of you, and east for you, Wes, well nevermind....  :-\but we have some great brews here.  Rogue Ale in Noewport, Oregon is definitely (in my opinion) at the top of the list for our local brews. Here's the link:

http://www.rogue.com/

McMenimen's is another local brewing company that serves some great Oregon beer and they also own a theater where you can drink beer, eat some outstanding chow and watch movies on the big screen. They also own the Crystal Ballroom in Portland, where Great Big Sea   usually plays when they come to our neck of the woods. Here's their website:

http://www.mcmenamins.com/


----------



## Gramps (22 Jul 2006)

Steam Whistle

http://www.steamwhistle.ca/


----------



## dutchie (22 Jul 2006)

Chimay Blue Cap (made by Monks!) is quite good. Kasteel (Blonde or Bruin) also from Belgium is very strong (11/12%) but doesn't taste too strong (not syrupy or thick). Tough to find but try it if you do. Duvel (a Belgian Strong Ale) is really, really good on a hot day and chock full o' flavour. 

Basically, I am a HUGE fan of Belgian beer. They are, IMHO, the best brewers in the world, hands down, no contest. I didn't realize how good beer was until I went there and visited a small town pub and asked for a pint. Heaven!


----------



## GUNS (22 Jul 2006)

Any beer that was brewed in Germany.


----------



## Sub_Guy (22 Jul 2006)

Carlton Cold and Victoria Bitter for me!

I just can't seem to find either in Canada  :threat:


----------



## armyrules (22 Jul 2006)

I'm into Moosehead or Budweiser I'm not a fussy beer drinker as long as its cold I'll drink it : :cheers:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jul 2006)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Steam Whistle
> 
> http://www.steamwhistle.ca/



I think you are making that one up.  If not...send me one   ;D

PS - You defect to Upper Canada yet?


----------



## herseyjh (23 Jul 2006)

I just tried a beer called Hefeweizen (from Granville Island Brewing) the other day in Vancouver, and very refreshing, and crisp.  Might have bee the heat that I was trying to escape from as it was 30 outside.  A nice micro-brew and a must try.


----------



## Red 6 (23 Jul 2006)

herseyjh said:
			
		

> I just tried a beer called Hefeweizen (from Granville Island Brewing) the other day in Vancouver, and very refreshing, and crisp.  Might have bee the heat that I was trying to escape from as it was 30 outside.  A nice micro-brew and a must try.



Welcome to the bigger world of German-style beer. "Hef" as we used to call it, has been a staple beer for many many years. I'll bet quite a few old salts here on Army.ca who served in the FRG back in the day have some good Hefeweizen memories, or lack thereof  :cheers:

BTW- I can sympathize with your heat wave up in Vancouver. I live down in Eugene, Oregon, which isn't far south of you. It was 101 degrees today. I'm not sure hot hot 30 degrees celsius is, but it doesn't sound good. My wife and I went to Chili's and drank margaritas in the air conditioned cool.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Jul 2006)

Keiths.......

It's my favourite. Anyone remember when they used to sell it in 2L plastic bottles?

But when out west..... Alberta Genuine Draft. Last time I was there $12 for 15 cans! cheaper than water! and doesn't taste bad either!!!

Or when overseas.....Erdinger. A german/austrian (not sure, too pissed each time I drank it). Comes in very tall, almost-yard-of-ale type glasses, and you're guaranteed to have a good night on the stuff!!!!!


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jul 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Carlton Cold and Victoria Bitter for me!
> 
> I just can't seem to find either in Canada  :threat:



A Coldie and a VB, good choices Sub_Guy!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Sub_Guy (23 Jul 2006)

You have no idea! I have spent some time in OZ (Timor, Tandem Thrust 01)   I couldn't get enough Carlton Cold, and VB.  Sipping on those sure kept the body temperature down while sitting outside http://www.rorkesdrift.com.au/ in Darwin for four months.

While in Faslane in support of the HMCS Chicoutimi I noticed they had VB in the stores, needless to say my hotel room always had VB on ice.


----------



## Gramps (23 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I think you are making that one up.  If not...send me one   ;D
> 
> PS - You defect to Upper Canada yet?



I will do you one better than that. If you end up in Trenton as well we will have one by the pool some evening. I leave Wednesday after my march out.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jul 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> You have no idea! I have spent some time in OZ (Timor, Tandem Thrust 01)   I couldn't get enough Carlton Cold, and VB.  Sipping on those sure kept the body temperature down while sitting outside http://www.rorkesdrift.com.au/ in Darwin for four months.



Ah, Mitchell Street, Darwin. Let me see..... The Fox and Fiddle, Kitty O'sheas, The Lizard Bar, Shinanigans (AKA Shags), and of course Rorkes Drift. Other haunts, the Parap Pub, the Vic Hotel, The Pub bar, The Ski Club, Dinah Beach Yaught Club, Humpty Doo Pub out at Humpty Doo. Ya I know Darwin and surrounding areas well. Many hangovers. Full of great places to eat ( at Cullen Bay, Fanny Bay, and East Point).

Glad you had fun.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## TMM (23 Jul 2006)

Wesley 'Down Under' said:
			
		

> Shinanigans (AKA *Shags*)



Something tells me it's more than a clever name


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jul 2006)

Gramps said:
			
		

> I will do you one better than that. If you end up in Trenton as well we will have one by the pool some evening. I leave Wednesday after my march out.



Roger that!  I expect to be off to CFSCE just down the road...waiting for the call now...tic toc tic toc

I have 8 Wing as my 1st posting pref, then 1 Wing....and then (cough cough) 19 Wing.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jul 2006)

Imported - Stella Artois
Domestic - Kokanee or Keiths.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jul 2006)

Corona is up there.

James Ready was my fav way back when...

Aww, come on, nothing beats a nice bottle of "Great White".    ;D


----------



## Gramps (23 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Roger that!  I expect to be off to CFSCE just down the road...waiting for the call now...tic toc tic toc
> 
> I have 8 Wing as my 1st posting pref, then 1 Wing....and then (cough cough) 19 Wing.



Well I had 4CFMCU, 1 CFJSR, and ASU Toronto as my preferences. I was told I would be promoted and posted to 4CFMCU, Montreal so off to 2 AMU, Trenton I go lol. At least I can get my Steam Whistlethough, it is only sold in Ontario.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jul 2006)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Well I had 4CFMCU, 1 CFJSR, and ASU Toronto as my preferences. I was told I would be promoted and posted to 4CFMCU, Montreal so off to 2 AMU, Trenton I go lol. At least I can get my Steam Whistlethough, it is only sold in Ontario.



Isn't it ALL about Steam Whistle?  Like..the meaning of life?????


----------



## big bad john (23 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Isn't it ALL about Steam Whistle?  Like..the meaning of life?????



You and my wife but my father told me to never drink a beer I could see through.


----------



## Long in the tooth (23 Jul 2006)

'Vitamin K' when I can get it, usually just in Europe...


----------



## Jake (23 Jul 2006)

Moosehead
Heineken
Bavaria
Miller Genuine Draft


----------



## fourninerzero (24 Jul 2006)

when I'm in the mood for a cheap drunk, I can get a bottle of boones 14% wine with a fiver and get change back. Its like getting kackered up on fruit punch! ;D


----------



## DiamondDarryl (24 Jul 2006)

Lake port honey lager


----------



## Jamie.Young (24 Jul 2006)

Danny said:
			
		

> Now I know somebody is going to say that this doesnt belong here but I think it does, we canadians love our beer!
> 
> My question is:
> 
> ...



 I hear ya Buddy.....even tho its 2 years later...Alpine all the way


----------



## Jake (24 Jul 2006)

> when I'm in the mood for a cheap drunk


Olde English  :blotto:
and


> Lake port honey lager


----------



## nullterm (24 Jul 2006)

Keith's, Guinness, Kokanee, Asahi... in that order.


----------



## ExSarge (25 Jul 2006)

There is no beer that taste quite as good as the beer the other fellow buys! Everything else is just cash out of your pocket!


----------



## Walsh (25 Jul 2006)

Canadian..


----------



## Cliffy433 (25 Jul 2006)

Sleeman's is barely microbrew anymore... but still tasty

My pers favourite is Steamwhistle - that's good stuff, true microbrew out of TO - and I'm another anti-TO westerner, so you know it's gotta be good.  If only SK Liquor Board would carry it - *sigh*

I also like the beers produced by Unibroue in Quebec, especially Maudite and La Fin Du Monde

Not a fan of Czech beers, and it's tough to find a bad German or Belgian brew

When I'm having a rich meal (read: pub grub) I love to wash it down with Guiness, Smithwick's and Kilkenny

Kieth's was much better before being bought out by Molson (or was it Labatt?), Molson and Labatt's seem to add a "taint" to any micro they buy, and I shed a tear for Creemore Springs, for they are now a micro owned by Molson, and quality will undoubtedly slide.

tlm.


----------



## Red 6 (25 Jul 2006)

I have a question for ya'll. Is Guinness on draft common up in Canada? it's tough to find in the states. Where I live in Eugene, Oregon, there are only a couple of places that serve it the right way. Usually, you find it in bottles, which seems almost sacrilegious.  :cheers:


----------



## Jer1 (25 Jul 2006)

Having been born and raised in Guelph, I'd have to say Sleeman Original Draught or Sleeman Honey Brown are the #1 choices for me. I also enjoy a Canadian every once in a while


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jul 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> I have a question for ya'll. Is Guinness on draft common up in Canada? it's tough to find in the states. Where I live in Eugene, Oregon, there are only a couple of places that serve it the right way. Usually, you find it in bottles, which seems almost sacrilegious.  :cheers:



Most often it is on Tap.....but you can buy it in Cans at the Liquor Store.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jul 2006)

There are also Guiness bottles with a widget inside... though they are using a more or less standard size bottle, so the widget fills space better occupied by beer 

I'm also quite partial to Unibroue's Blanche de Chambly, a white beer on lees.


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Jul 2006)

extra old stock (high test) 

                                            :cheers: scoty  :cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jul 2006)

Walsh said:
			
		

> Canadian..



You're 15 years old. This thread is about your favourite beer, not beer commercial, t-shirt or gym bag. If your breaking the law, we don't want to hear about it.

Not a very good example for a Cadet WO to be showing. Don't be suprised if someone, like another Mod, doesn't take offence.


----------



## RL206 (25 Jul 2006)

Heineken and Warsteiner....mmm ;D any kind of German, Dutch or Belgian beer!


----------



## Jake (25 Jul 2006)

> La Fin Du Monde


That's good stuff too. Molson Canadian used to be my domestic beer of choice and the one I drank most often but since Molson is no longer Canadian I've switched to Moosehead.


----------



## p_imbeault (4 May 2007)

I decided to bring this topic back up, because today I turned 18 today and had my very first (legal) beer with my dad (I decided on Guinness Draught) and very much enjoyed it (the wait was the best part  )


----------



## warspite (4 May 2007)

whoa this is a big thread  

But on the topic of the thread molson for me.


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 May 2007)

James Boag's has to be in my top. Its a nice heavy beer and is dead classy. Great taste too.
I'm looking at my beer wall (I've a collection that takes up a few metres on the wall, two bottles or cans of each beer) trying to pick a clear winner. Its too hard!
I'm a beer snob though, it all depends on the weather, the food, the company.
Something like KingFisher or 333 (Indian and Vietnamese respectively) are top beers to just enjoy and drink.
Carlton Draught and VB are good for those regular gatherings or house parties but Carlton Draught is a brillant Pub beer while i tend to think Victoria Bitter is not.
Pure Blond is a good beer, like Draught but you wont get fat from drinking it, and seeing as I'm such a health freak (Cough cough) that's pretty important. Its also a little classier.
Tiger is a lovely nice beer with all the flavours and tangs to it. Tuborg is in with that one too. Hoegaarden is simply beautiful drop, Belgian beer does that.
A good "Heavier" feeling beer is Coopers Red or Green.
Wow, theres too many to list! I could keep going but I'm already sounding like a total wanker.
Alexander Keith's was the only beer that I'd go after when i over with you blokes. East Coast beers agree with me because i fancy the heavier tasting beer.
I just wish i could buy it over here  
"KEATS PLEASE!"


----------



## FascistLibertarian (4 May 2007)

Moosehead
Stella is nice as well
as it Keiths and Sleemans


----------



## geo (4 May 2007)

Tap beer:
Summer: Carlsberg & Lime
Winter: Boddingtons or Kilkenny
Honorable mention to domestics..... Keith's & Sleeman "green"

Bottled
Import - Heineken, Cheetah (Indian)
Domestic - 
UNIBROUE - Blanche de Chambly / Maudite / Fin du monde
Keith's, (does Schooner still exist?),


----------



## AndrewS (4 May 2007)

Keith's....

or umm that wheatbeer i used to drink from out west... I wanna say Warthog.    

_correction: Grasshopper from Big Rock Brewery_


----------



## 211RadOp (4 May 2007)

Cold, wet with alcohol  :cheers:


----------



## TN2IC (5 May 2007)

Schooner... yes Geo.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## RangerRay (6 May 2007)

Okanagan Springs Pale Ale...nectar of the gods!

Kilkenny and Guiness rank up there, if I am in a splurging mood, especially on St. Patty's!

Sleeman's Honeybrown Ale and Alexander Keith's IPA are not bad...for eastern beers... ;D

If I have to drink a mass produced lager, I will drink Kokanee.

The cornucopia of quality German beers is something that has to be experienced in person!


----------



## stealthylizard (6 May 2007)

I tried Okanagan Springs Pale Ale once as a draught beer while out skiing.  Very bitter.  I'll stick with Canadian, or Keith's.


----------



## cameron (6 May 2007)

Everyone knows that us ahem more brilliant types prefer Guinness (by the way I noticed some of you guys spelt it wrong, thats sacrilege).  My second favourite is an English stout named Mackeson, which is also brewed under license by the breweries in my native land of St. Kitts  and my paternal ancestral home, Barbados.  After that, Banks Milk Stout (Guyana) Tennents Milk Stout (Scotland), Ceres Stout (Denmark), Royal Extra Stout (Trinidad, also brewed under license in St. Kitts).

As for the piss coloured brews, the best i've ever had is a Cuban beer named Cristal, 2nd place Skol, a small English brand brewed exclusively under license in St. Kitts.  The best Continental European beer i've had is Becks (Germany). I would tie Heineken and Stella Artois (the latter is from Belgium) jointly in second place among the European beers i've had.  

Of the Latin American beers Corona is the best, followed by Dos Equis.  There's a lesser known one made in the Dominican Republic named Presidente which is excellent.  The beers we make in the Caribbean are not as well known internationally, but are excellent and have won international several awards.  

The best Caribbean brew has got to be Guinness (it fits in this category because the Guinness brewed here has a vastly different taste to the Irish one).  Some years ago Guinness held a competition among its brewers worldwide and the Kittitian (that means from St. Kitts) brew place 2nd overall, the brewery in Ireland came first.  Other great West Indian beers, of a lighter gold shade now(I mentioned the dark ones above), include Skol, Stag(Trinidad, St. Kitts), Piton (St. Lucia), Red Stripe (Jamaica), Carib (Trinidad, St. Kitts), Heiroun (St. Vincent), Wadaddli (Antigua) and Kalik (Bahamas).  As you can tell by the length of this post Cameron loves his beers. :cheers:


----------



## KwaiLo (6 May 2007)

Well, my avatar picture certainly isn't a water glass.   ;D

I am on a mission to try as many different beer as possible this year.  

My local favorite would have to be Wellington Imperial Stout.  I have found Wellington to be an all around good brewer.

Worldwide, my favorite is Chimay Blue, amazing beer.

There is a brewery opening down the street from me shortly, Grand River Brewing.  I am looking forward to that in a big way.


----------



## cameron (7 May 2007)

One point I didn't mention previously ( didn't want to turn an already long post into an epistle ;D), but most North American beers i've tried have left me a little underwhelmed, their taste is a little too watery and give awful hangovers.  There are two stellar exceptions though, Samuel Adams is not only the best North American beer i've drank, but one of the best period and MGD comes a close second. Miller Lite is the only light beer i've had so far worthy of the name beer (I haven't tried the new Heineken Light yet), and Miller's non alcoholic brew Sharp's is the only one apart from Becks non alcoholic that actually tastes like beer, and good beer to boot.


----------



## mml (7 May 2007)

Keiths all the way ....


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 May 2007)

A warm Canadian, yes i know i like warm beer you can make fun..... here...... I don't know why i just can't drink cold beer it makes me feel sick


----------



## wookie11 (7 May 2007)

If I did have lots of cash, then it would be Keiths
little cash, then Canadian
I also drink budweiser from time to time


----------



## deedster (7 May 2007)

Definitely has to be Guinness, especially if you've skipped a meal.
Lighter patio fare, Alexander Keith's or Corona (with a lime).
Strapped for cash & drinking at home?  Lakeport is not too bad.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 May 2007)

Beer?  I assume you also include Ales, Pilseners and Lagers, no?

I prefer Lagers.


----------



## Can-american (7 May 2007)

Well I am a scotch drinker though I dabble in the art of the carbonated nectar and would have to say Pabst Blue Ribbon a drink of trashy Americans across the nation. I picked the taste up being down here so long, hey they didn't win the blue ribbon for placing second.  Take care, Can-American


----------



## deedster (7 May 2007)

Semantics.


----------



## niner domestic (7 May 2007)

I used to like Frosted Frog by the Maritime Beer Company.  You might find this site useful: http://www.realbeer.com/canada/


----------



## KwaiLo (7 May 2007)

These sites are good too;
http://beeradvocate.com/ (They have a print magazine too)
http://www.ratebeer.com/
http://beerme.com/
http://www.bartowel.com/
http://www.worldofbeer.com/totm/

Why yes, I am a beer-geek.


----------



## Jacqueline (7 May 2007)

Beer geek eh? I've got to be one of those and don't even know it.

I like Heineken though because it's a green bottle. No it taste good though._Get your hand off my Heini...._


----------



## KwaiLo (7 May 2007)

Green bottles are ok, as are clear as long as the beer is in a SEALED case.  It doesn't take very long for beer to become light struck, and get skunky.


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 May 2007)

1)Guinness extra cold 
2)Killkenny
5) Keith's
4) moosehead. 

i cant stand American or European lagers.


----------



## deedster (8 May 2007)

This is making me thirsty!!!!!  And it's not even 9 o'clock yet.   ;D


----------



## alfie (8 May 2007)

1. Heiniken, except the elephant brand
2. Becks
3. Dortmunder (probably mispelled)
4. Tenents (Scottish brew) had the nice picture on the can lived on this in Egypt 
5. any thing they serve in Gemany or Austria
6. Molson Canadian just because it is patriotic 

Beer memory, Canada Day 76 - Herc sent to Ismalllia with Cdn beer, by the time I got back to base the only thing left was Red Cap almost as bad a Cinci


----------



## higgs (8 May 2007)

I am home brewer and a big fan of the craft brewing renaissance going on right now - life is too short to drink watery beer. Canada has great beers, if you look for them: Hophead India Pale Ale, Tree Brewing, Kelowna; Paddywhack IPA, Nelson Organic Brewery, Nelson; Industrial Park Pale Ale, Wild Rose Brewery, Calgary;  Full Moon Pale Ale, Alley Kat Brewery, Edmonton, to name just a few of my favorites. And then there are the West Coast US beers - Stone Brewery, Anchor, Sierra Nevada, .... mmm. Try out your local craft brewery - you may be surprised (and don't blame me if you get hooked).


----------



## Brockvegas (5 Jul 2007)

Three words- Fin du Monde.

That's right, french for "End of the World". Brewed in Quebec, 9% and actually quite tastey. Can also be used to de-grease engine parts.


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Jul 2007)

Brockvegas,

As a fellow resident of Leeds-Grenville, is that before or after you drink it?


----------



## RangerRay (5 Jul 2007)

Actually, I found a new beer to be my favourite, but it's harder to find.

Imperial Lager by Kamloops Brewery (formerly Bear Brewing).

 :blotto:


----------



## tlg (5 Jul 2007)

I'm not much of a Beers drinker. I'm a Rye guy myself. Give me a bottle of Crown Royal Limited Edition (It's cheaper in Alberta than it is in Ontario) and I'm good to go.

I will drink Kokanee, Rickard's Red, Guinness, Canadian (sometimes). 

I prefer Regular Crown and Coke (Pepsi, no other pop will do) and I tend to taste Crown Limited.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Jul 2007)

You know, I have not had a Labatt's Blue since 2004 on my last journey home.

Right now ats 2255h, here on a Friday night, and I am stuck chucking a tour of DO here at the Regiment. So, I am desperatly BLUE right now, ha!

So, my flavour of the week is Blue.

Regards from a tad cool winter's nacht here in Bris-Vegas,

Wes


----------



## Spencer100 (6 Jul 2007)

VB for Wesley


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Jul 2007)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> VB for Wesley



No thanks - I would rather go a XXXX Gold!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## cpl.wolowidnyk (6 Jul 2007)

either OV or labatt crystal


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jul 2007)

If I'm in a bar I usually drink Canadian or Coors Lite, sometimes Rickard's Red. Always draft. At home its any one of couple different brands of the German Hefe Weiss biers. Fortunately, here in Kingston there are a couple of bars that serve different Weissbiers on tap. Thank goodness for the small pleasures in life. You can also buy them in our local government monopoly stores _AKA the LCBO/Beer Store_


----------



## Scott (1 Jun 2010)

This thread has gone entirely too long without being bumped.

Come on: with all of the craft beers out there now let's here it! Internationals, come on! Local cheap grogs, give 'er.

When I am just stocking my fridge I like Old Style Pilsner or Keith's Light.

In Scotland I drink Tennent's and have not been able to find it in Canada as of yet.

Local grog: Propeller leads the way for me. Their pilsener, even if hard to find, is brilliant. Less than local: Mill Street Breweries has yummy stuffs!

Yankee: Anchor Steam and Head Strong.

I do enjoy a pint of Guinness and am happy to know where the cheapest pint (so far as I have found) in the province of Nova Scotia is (6 buck 50, the last time I checked)

Internationals: Grolsch, Spitfire, Pilsner Urquell, Czechvar, Staropramen, DAB,, et al.

And cheers.


----------



## TimBit (1 Jun 2010)

Guinness when I want something tasty.

Keith's when I want something refreshing.

Whatever I brew when I actually do.  ;D


----------



## cn (1 Jun 2010)

Meal beer: Stella 
Drinking all day at the cottage beer: Brava (the beer of summer lol)

But I don't always buy the same beer, tend to switch it up, but all time favorites are: Heineken (and Canadian is always the backup/safety beer). 

I was in Germany and I got hooked on a very tasty beer called König Pilsner, that I recently found out is now stocked at some LCBO's.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jun 2010)

What characteristics?

Whatever happened to drinking for effect? 8)


----------



## cn (1 Jun 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> What characteristics?
> 
> Whatever happened to drinking for effect? 8)



The effect is the destination, but that doesn't mean you can't enjoy the ride there.   ;D


----------



## Scott (1 Jun 2010)

Mmmm, Konig is very nice. Made me think of Kronenbourg, which is also nice!

When I buy beer I might come home with five or six different labels, depending on what is there and what catches my eye.

RG, drinking for effect? That's how we ended up with white beer, is it not? Pfft.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Jun 2010)

Anything from Heritage Brewing - because their brewery is conveniently located within walking distance of my house...


----------



## Neolithium (1 Jun 2010)

Warsteiner most of the time for me at home, out in the pub I tend to have Guinness or Heineken depending on my mood.  Now that the World Cup will be on TV soon, it's definitely Beck's time!  I'll have to learn homebrewing soon; I never had the chance for my Grandfather to teach me before he passed away and its always been something of a family tradition...


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Jun 2010)

If it foams, contains alcohol and is cold, I can bear it.

Edit: this does not include recycled beer dipped out of, never mind.


----------



## KnightShift (1 Jun 2010)

Fullers London Porter.

Great, great stuff.  ;D


----------



## Luke O (2 Jun 2010)

Alexander Keith's IPA.  My fridge is not complete without it.


----------



## Eowyn (2 Jun 2010)

Big Rock - either Traditional Ale or Black Amber


----------



## BernDawg (2 Jun 2010)

A couple of the newer local brews....
And one of the brewery reps!


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Jun 2010)

Miller Lime right now, we'll see what Beer is my favorite with the next case.  ^-^


----------



## 2010newbie (3 Jun 2010)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Big Rock - either Traditional Ale or Black Amber



Grasshopper all the way.....


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jun 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Miller Lime right now, we'll see what Beer is my favorite with the next case.  ^-^



Armoured Corps.

Canadian Soldier.

Drinking Miller.




If that's not a court-martial offence, I don't know what is...


----------



## AndyRad (8 Jun 2010)

Well i would have to take my hat off to the following:

local - Drummond Gold (draught only), Drummond Draught
micro-brew anything Bigrock, Especially McNallys
watered down beer (american) - mgd


----------



## armyvern (8 Jun 2010)

Tequila.

Beer, simply, gets in my mouth.  ^-^


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Jun 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Beer, simply, gets in my mouth.  ^-^




Ummm yes Vern that is where Beer is suppossed to go....  ;D


----------



## armyvern (8 Jun 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Ummm yes Vern that is where Beer is suppossed to go....  ;D



Beer is meant for washing hair.


----------



## gcclarke (8 Jun 2010)

AndyRad said:
			
		

> Well i would have to take my hat off to the following:
> 
> local - Drummond Gold (draught only), Drummond Draught
> micro-brew anything Bigrock, Especially McNallys
> watered down beer (american) - mgd



Well I'll be damned. Apparently Drummond is up and running again. My Dad worked there in the 90's, before the whole privatization of liquor sales in Alberta lost them (almost) all their shelf space in the province and eventually drove them under. 

As for my actual favorite beer now, I'll probably have to go with Steam Whistle Pilsner.


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jun 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Beer is meant for washing hair.



It doesn't work for me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jun 2010)

Draught, can, bottle - in that order.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jun 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> > Beer is meant for washing hair.
> 
> 
> It doesn't work for me.


I _have_ seen you rinsing your moustache with beer, on more than one occasion


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jun 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It doesn't work for me.I _have_ seen you rinsing straining your moustache beer, with your moustache on more than one occasion



There, fixed that for you Bob.


----------



## Scott (8 Jun 2010)

Pot...this is kettle...

The NSLC is in desperate need of getting more micro brews in. 

Tried Sam Adams the other day...nae bad.


----------



## Brutus (8 Jun 2010)

If I was to eliminate Guinness from the mix (quite possibly the most perfect beverage ever devised), then I'll go with:

Granville Island Breweries Winter Ale - full flavoured, hint of vanilla.
Duvel - refreshing AND full of lovely Belgian Strong Ale taste.
Kilkenney - mmmmm.

Least faves of the popular brands:

Canadian - Molson's hommage to the American lager.
Keith's  - over-rated.
Miller Lime - a pathetic attempt to emulate a pathetic beer (Corona).


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Jun 2010)

Right now I'm rather fond of anything from Half Pints Brewery here in Winnipeg. Two winters ago Sleemans put out a Porter and an IPA that were outstanding, but alas I've not seen them since.


----------



## RangerRay (10 Jun 2010)

Ok, new beer...not a favourite, but definitely a common item in my fridge since it is not only the cheapest beer in the store, but it is also quite drinkable as well!

http://www.cariboobrewing.com/
http://www.pwbrewing.net/OurBeer.php?num=cariboo

Brewed by Pacific Western Brewing of Prince George, BC.
http://www.pwbrewing.net/home.php

Who also brew a nice dark mild beer, Canterbury.
http://www.pwbrewing.net/OurBeer.php?num=Canterbury


----------



## Civvymedic (10 Jun 2010)

Definately UBU Ale. Apparently it's Bill Clintons fav too.
  www.ubuale.com


----------



## PegcityNavy (10 Jun 2010)

Tsing Tao is a great beer, by way of china.

Basically a less skunky Heineken.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (10 Jun 2010)

Brutus said:
			
		

> If I was to eliminate Guinness from the mix (quite possibly the most perfect beverage ever devised), then I'll go with:
> 
> Granville Island Breweries Winter Ale - full flavoured, hint of vanilla.
> Duvel - refreshing AND full of lovely Belgian Strong Ale taste.
> ...


 That's simply amazing! I'm not the only one who drinks the Granville Winter Ale   (at times it seems like I'm the only one in the world who knows about it. All my drinking buddies are losers   ) and mmmm their Kitsilano Maple Cream Ale is simply, stunning!

Duvel is amazing too, although my main beer is Alexander Keith's, I take preference in it over other beers simply because it's a true Canadian beer


----------



## Redeye (10 Jun 2010)

True Canadian in what sense?  It's made by a Brazilian brewing giant.  It's not a bad beer for a regular quaff, but I'm not sure where they get off calling it an India Pale Ale.  Halifax produces a far better IPA - Propellor - which you can get in a lot of pubs in the city and at any LC here.

Now that summer is here, I'm drinking a fair bit of McAuslan's Apricot Wheat Ale.  And surprisingly, the new, avant garde "M" by Molson is an alright lager.



			
				Big Beef said:
			
		

> That's simply amazing! I'm not the only one who drinks the Granville Winter Ale   (at times it seems like I'm the only one in the world who knows about it. All my drinking buddies are losers   ) and mmmm their Kitsilano Maple Cream Ale is simply, stunning!
> 
> Duvel is amazing too, although my main beer is Alexander Keith's, I take preference in it over other beers simply because it's a true Canadian beer


----------



## 2010newbie (10 Jun 2010)

Dirty Blonde from Atwater Brewery is a pretty good summer beer also. Plus, the label's not half bad either.

http://www.atwaterbeer.com/atwater-brands/


----------



## Barmecide (10 Jun 2010)

Personally I'm not much of a beer drinking, I'm more of a vodka person myself so I don't have a brand of choice.
But I will tell you the worse beer I've ever tasted, Old Speckled  Hen. Yuck.
It was skunky and gross. Never again.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Jun 2010)

Keith's is to IPAs as mopeds are to motorcycles.


----------



## Occam (10 Jun 2010)

Barmecide said:
			
		

> Personally I'm not much of a beer drinking, I'm more of a vodka person myself so I don't have a brand of choice.
> But I will tell you the worse beer I've ever tasted, Old Speckled  Hen. Yuck.
> It was skunky and gross. Never again.



You've obviously never tasted a warm bottle of Labatt 50.


----------



## Redeye (11 Jun 2010)

Actually, if the holy grail does in fact exist, I suspect it might be filled with Labatt 50.

Molson Stock Ale must be what you're thinking of.  It was one of my first beers, and I had to wipe (not blow) the dust off the bottle.  Ugh.  Put me off beer altogether for a while.

And I like the Keith's:IPA as Moped:Motorcycle.  Totally apt.  It's got no bitterness, no hop flavour really, like IPA should.  No surprise, the NS Archives had an article in the papers a while ago about how they had been looking at the original recipes for it, totally different from what it is now.




			
				Occam said:
			
		

> You've obviously never tasted a warm bottle of Labatt 50.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jun 2010)

Redeye said:
			
		

> I'm drinking a fair bit of McAuslan's Apricot Wheat Ale.  And surprisingly, the new, avant garde "M" by Molson is an alright lager.


Interesting way of announcing that you've come out of the closet   >


----------



## Redeye (11 Jun 2010)

LOL I was asking for that.

I actually need to plan a trip to The Forks some time soon.  Preferably via motorcycle this time.  Of course, I have to get a bike first, but that's a whole other bit of nonsense.  They do make some fantastic beer at the Kennebec Brewing Company.  Just don't order the large mac & cheese.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Interesting way of announcing that you've come out of the closet   >


----------



## CallOfDuty (11 Jun 2010)

....anyone have any experience with Dos Equis?  I've heard its almost like the Mexican version of Heineken.


----------



## DexOlesa (11 Jun 2010)

I tried it just for the commercial cause why not. I thought it was pretty good, equal to keiths i would say.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jun 2010)

Dos Equis is tasty when ice cold, but it turns to skunk piss very quickly if you drink it in the sun, something to do with the clear bottles.  Heineken's green bottle does the same thing.  Stick to cans for anything in clear or green bottles, it lasts a lot longer.  Sol is a much better Mexican beer, in my book.  You couldn't force me to drink Corona at gunpoint, any beer that needs a hunk of citrus fruit in it to taste like anything is not worth drinking.


----------



## Redeye (11 Jun 2010)

There's an amber version of Dos Equis that is really good, but Sol is a much better choice overall.  They do have brilliant marketing though, and I think that's at least compelled a lot of people to try it, and it's not half bad.

One of the other really interesting beers I've ever had was Cobra, an English-brewed "Indian-style" lager.  I can't put my finger on what's different about it, other than I think it's a little bit more bitter than most lagers, and it pairs remarkably well with spicy (read: Indian) food.



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Dos Equis is tasty when ice cold, but it turns to skunk piss very quickly if you drink it in the sun, something to do with the clear bottles.  Heineken's green bottle does the same thing.  Stick to cans for anything in clear or green bottles, it lasts a lot longer.  Sol is a much better Mexican beer, in my book.  You couldn't force me to drink Corona at gunpoint, any beer that needs a hunk of citrus fruit in it to taste like anything is not worth drinking.


----------



## McD (11 Jun 2010)

Tankhouse Ale from Mill St Brewery has been treating me right in place of a Magners or Guinness.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ....anyone have any experience with Dos Equis?  I've heard its almost like the Mexican version of Heineken.



I tried it. In a bottle it is pretty good. On tap, it is more like what Corona would task like if it had been filtered through the kidneys of a dog.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I tried it. In a bottle it is pretty good. On tap, it is more like what Corona would task like if it had been filtered through the kidneys of a dog.



I am concerned that you know what that would taste like...


----------



## RangerRay (11 Jun 2010)

I don't always drink Mexican beer...but when I do, I prefer Dos Equis!

 ;D


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

Mine is alpine..Only in New Brunswick...


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> Only in New Brunswick...



Thankfuly.............Its horrible stuff.


----------



## Occam (11 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> Mine is alpine..Only in New Brunswick the Maritimes...



Fixed that for you.  And they can keep it there.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2010)

Whats the difference between Alpine and sex in a canoe ?


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

No..   I would say more like Saint John..It is like the only beer we drink down here..If you don't drink alpine down here your not from Saint John.hahaha..My boyfreind in Saint Jean right now.He always tell me how much he wants it..


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

what????


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between Alpine and sex in a canoe ?





			
				bekkamgov said:
			
		

> what????



There is no difference. Both are f***ing close to water.

 ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (11 Jun 2010)

LOL!


----------



## bekkamgov (11 Jun 2010)

I loved alpine when I drank. My mom has lived all over and it sounds like what she said is true only New Brunswicker like alpine.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2010)

When i'm in Greenwood i drink Labatt Wildcat, just so absolutely everything about my stay sucks.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (11 Jun 2010)

Has anyone tried a Schwarzbier? Nice rich, dark, strong beer with a nice hearty and full chocolatey coffee flavour.

It puts hair on your chest!   8)

iper:


Sam Adams Black Lager is _okay_... but the Germans make it better.


----------



## Occam (11 Jun 2010)

For anyone who travels to New York state on occasion, there a great little microbrewery in Rochester called The Rohrbach Brewing Company.

Unfortunately, it's only available in select locations in New York state.  I highly recommend the Scotch Ale.


----------



## McD (12 Jun 2010)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried a Schwarzbier? Nice rich, dark, strong beer with a nice hearty and full chocolatey coffee flavour.
> 
> It puts hair on your chest!   8)
> 
> ...



Often passed over are their Festive brews. Sam Adams is a reliable tastey brew. Ilike for Schwarbier ...If theres anything left game time  in 2hrs


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jun 2010)

Newcastle Brown.......in a can, unless I can find it on tap.


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2010)

Enjoying some of Propeller's fine Pilsener this evening


----------



## Jammer (12 Jun 2010)

Erdinger Weisbier, Lancaster Bomber, and Spitfire.


----------



## Spanky (12 Jun 2010)

Kilkenny in the winter, and Harp in the summer (or when I'm going for quantity).


----------



## cn (13 Jun 2010)

One of my friends is a navy-guy and he was mentioning to me that they have (IIRC) $1 beers on board the ships, so naturally this thread made me wonder as to what brand(s) are available in the vending machines?

Any sailors that would like to shed some light on this?


----------



## beltron (14 Jun 2010)

It's been awhile since I've posted on here but I figured this was as a good a topic as any.Domestic I prefer Keith's but I tend to drink many imports over anything else.I'll usually do a taste of the world @ the LCBO,picking such brands as Warsteiner(the dark is very good),Caledonia 80,Gosser,Kronenburg 1664,Bavaria,LECH,Pilsner Urquell,etc.

I was in Austria in May of this year and drank my fair share of Gosser and Steigl,but given that the friends I stayed with lived in the province of Styria I developed a taste for Puntigamer,plus it helps when the average bottle size over there is 500ml.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jun 2010)

Disclaimer! (personal opinion only)

I drink beer like artillery is employed.....wait...hear me out...

Get a good 6-pack, or buy by singles to get that tasty beer....I recommend anyone in the HRM go to Garrison Brewing and get some "Jalapeno Ale".....if you like spicy food....and tasty beer, this is the way to go.

After that 6-pack, you've just walked 'er in.

Once the small amount of really, really tasty beer is gone......you lay out the HE..(ie: Bud, Coors, Keith's, whatever)...that's when you're firing for effect.

You're not gonna taste anything past beer 4 anyways...... ;D

edit for spelling.


----------



## Spanky (15 Jun 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Disclaimer! (personal opinion only)
> 
> I drink beer like artillery is employed.....wait...hear me out...
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.  Quality, then quantity, while saving money with the lower end as well.  This is a concept that is well thought out and may be worth a try.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jun 2010)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.  Quality, then quantity, while saving money with the lower end as well.  This is a concept that is well thought out and may be worth a try.



You get it, man!
I keep tryin' to tell people..(point to head)...this ain't jus' a friggin' hat rack!
You get good, sweet, "_Brewer's Craft_" taste...but you can still get tight.


(Christ...If only I were this bright at work..I'd be...well...still probably a nobody..but SMARTER!)


----------



## McD (16 Jun 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Newcastle Brown.......in a can, unless I can find it on tap.



Got introduced to that Saturday night, very good.

But came here gripe over there being no Kokanne Gold anywhere in Ontario. Going to get my fill once I land in Alberta for the Calgary Stampede


----------



## Scott (16 Jun 2010)

Great stuff except for this:



			
				Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I recommend anyone in the HRM go to Garrison Brewing and get some "Jalapeno Ale"...



Two words that do not belong anywhere near beer:
-Garrison
-Jalepeno

Think about it, man! I like microbrews but that Garrison is the worst swill I have ever had (save for some white beer in Wndsor, Ontario) and jalapeno? I mean come on!

Everything else about that method is solid though.


----------



## missing1 (16 Jun 2010)

La Cerveza De Costa Rica,  Imperial


----------



## McD (16 Jun 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Great stuff except for this:
> 
> Two words that do not belong anywhere near beer:
> -Garrison
> ...



Denis Leary _Locked n' Loaded_- "Cranberry Ale! Cranberry NUT CRUNCH F^&#ING ALE! Cranberries and beer do not go together! One's for bladder infections, one's for getting DRUNK!"

I think of this every time I drink a micro brew haha

EDIT *

For some comic relief 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpKdOZuB66o


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (16 Jun 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Two words that do not belong anywhere near beer:
> -Garrison
> -Jalepeno
> 
> Think about it, man! I like microbrews but that Garrison is the worst swill I have ever had (save for some white beer in Wndsor, Ontario) and jalapeno? I mean come on!



Hahaha.......yeah, my buddy got me my first six-pack of the stuff, and when I offered him one, he 
just shook his head and made the "DO NOT WANT" face. 

He did finally have a sip, and he described is as "tastes like a Mexican food burp."

I still like it, though.


----------



## Scott (16 Jun 2010)

Fine if you like it, I've learned that you can't knock someone's tastes.

To me the stuff would be like Ten Penney - take it to parties so it doesn't get stolen/bummed from you.

For those in the HRM, I advise a trip to the Rogue's Roost.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2010)

missing1 said:
			
		

> La Cerveza De Costa Rica,  Imperial



Personally I would prefer a Pilsen or possibly a Bavaria, but a cold Imperial does go down nice after a day on the Playa or a night in Gringo Gulch in San Jose.


----------



## Luke O (16 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There is no difference. Both are f***ing close to water.
> 
> ;D



Haha, that made my day.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (16 Jun 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> To me the stuff would be like Ten Penney - take it to parties so it doesn't get stolen/bummed from you.



Y'know, that's been following me around since I left Alberta.....

Me:"Hey, wanna Pilsner?"

Anyone:"Yea...wait...Pil?.....noooo thanks, I'll just die of thirst instead".


Me:"Well, I got some Extra Old Stock, too...you want one of those?"

Anyone:..."......I told you already....."

Maybe I should take a hint about my taste in beer.


----------



## mellian (16 Jun 2010)

So far, I prefer Alexander Keith and similar beers. Pretty much anything that does not taste too strong and too beer like, yet still have the same Canadian alcohol content. If the place have Cider, I would chose that over anything unless the cost is prohibitive in comparison.

Cheap Beer wise, I prefer Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jun 2010)

The beer gods smiled today.  In a tiny beer store out in a small town in the middle of nowhere Alberta, I found Sam Adams' Boston Lager.  They are now sold out.


----------



## Cat (17 Jun 2010)

These days, any kinds of IPA/Keiths type, or Coors light....mostly Coors light as it's easiest on the pocketbook and landlord isn;t the best job ever


----------



## SuzenM (17 Jun 2010)

Lucky is good, and it's cheap.  it tastes fine to me, not sure what it is similar to, but I drink Blue Light other times, and can't tell the diff.
Lucky is fine by me... 


<;~)'


----------



## Occam (17 Jun 2010)

Cat said:
			
		

> These days, any kinds of IPA/Keiths type, or Coors light....mostly Coors light as it's easiest on the pocketbook and landlord isn;t the best job ever



I don't drink it, personally - but when I'm going to be venturing to southern Ontario to visit family, I have a standing order to first take a trip across the bridge to the Costco in Gatineau, where they sell these neat 55-packs of Coors Light for ~$50 + deposit.  It doesn't get much cheaper than that....


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2010)

SuzenM said:
			
		

> not sure what it is similar to,



Lucky !!!!


Again......sex in a canoe.........


----------



## McD (17 Jun 2010)

SuzenM said:
			
		

> Lucky is good, and it's cheap.  it tastes fine to me, not sure what it is similar to, but I drink Blue Light other times, and can't tell the diff.
> Lucky is fine by me...
> 
> 
> <;~)'



Its cheap for a reason. But taste is taste, knock yourself out. 

Anyone here try Delirium/ Pink Elephant?


----------



## Scott (17 Jun 2010)

I find the Sam Adam's just a wee bit expensive, even for a treat...at the rates the NSLC are charging it makes Guinness cheaper!

Old Style Pilsener? Me likey. Happy boy when they started selling it here.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (17 Jun 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Old Style Pilsener? Me likey. Happy boy when they started selling it here.



I second that motion!
Just wish it was available in more variety than single tall-cans, though.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jun 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> I find the Sam Adam's just a wee bit expensive, even for a treat...at the rates the NSLC are charging it makes Guinness cheaper!
> 
> Old Style Pilsener? Me likey. Happy boy when they started selling it here.



You mean Lethbridge Pil, with the bunnies and trains and planes on the label?  Decent Saturday afternoon mow the lawn kind of beer, if ice cold.


----------



## Scott (17 Jun 2010)

One and the same!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (17 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Decent Saturday afternoon mow the lawn kind of beer, if ice cold.



That cannot be stressed enough!!!! 
I love cold Pil, but warm, it tastes like what I would guess sadness would taste like. 
(Should someone ever assign flavours to emotions)



-edited for clarity


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jun 2010)

This just in:  Kokanee Gold now available in cans in Alberta!  The beer gods are truly smiling.


----------



## McD (18 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> This just in:  Kokanee Gold now available in cans in Alberta!  The beer gods are truly smiling.



You keep hittin on the "lucky lucky" for beers lately.

Sam is here but no K Gold. Few weeks till Stampede though!


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jun 2010)

IN CANS!!  This is right up there with chatting with a burning bush on a mountain... KG IN CANS!!


----------



## McD (18 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> IN CANS!!  This is right up there with chatting with a burning bush on a mountain... KG IN CANS!!



That has too many different meanings to me haha. But its great fing you can take it anywhere..,,Im flying home with some in everyones luggage.Cant get it here in Ontario.


----------



## RangerRay (18 Jun 2010)

SuzenM said:
			
		

> Lucky is good, and it's cheap.  it tastes fine to me, not sure what it is similar to, but I drink Blue Light other times, and can't tell the diff.
> Lucky is fine by me...



What, are you from Vancouver Island or something?  Ladysmith?  Nanaimo?  Duncan?   ;D

When I visit the Island, I like to get my hands on Phillips India Pale Ale.


----------



## LineJumper (20 Jun 2010)

I always liked BEER brand beer in the brown cardboard box with BEER stenciled on the box and cans. That was a good cheap beer in Victoria.


----------



## X291R (23 Jun 2010)

In Canada: Keith's or Blue Star

In Australia:  Tooey's Old  or Victoria Bitter


----------



## Sapplicant (30 Jun 2010)

Moosehead Premium Dry if I want to feel it, Rickard's White if I want to taste it, and Alpine as a substitute for water  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (1 Jul 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Moosehead Premium Dry if I want to feel it, Rickard's White if I want to taste it, and Alpine as a substitute for water  ;D



You filthy person.....
You sir, have sullied the very idea of beer.....you brand trader, you. 8)

/silliness

Your choice of ammo is.....thought out...and effective.
Except for "the white"...

Man...best drink that brew right on the toilet....you'll pass through a screen door without touching a wire.....
(best paired with a Wopper, and an order of Gravol...)


Cheers to you

P.S.: as an Albertan...Alpine really is terrible.....


----------



## Sapplicant (1 Jul 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Except for "the white"...
> 
> Man...best drink that brew right on the toilet....you'll pass through a screen door without touching a wire.....
> (best paired with a Wopper, and an order of Gravol...)




My intestines are a lot like an infantry unit. They encounter some resistance at first, but once they get their bearings, they learn quickly to adapt and overcome. Haven't had that problem now in over 2 years.


----------



## bekkamgov (1 Jul 2010)

I love alpine cause it is brewed in the city I grew up in my whole life. I guess I could love moosehead to but I have never tried it..Just alpine for me from good old saint john new brunswick...lol


----------



## darkskye (1 Jul 2010)

Budweiser or Presidente for me


----------



## Danjanou (1 Jul 2010)

rezz said:
			
		

> Budweiser or Presidente for me



Presidente, nector of the Gods. 8)


----------



## ShortBus (1 Jul 2010)

Can't go wrong with Molson Canadian  :moose:


----------



## darkskye (1 Jul 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Presidente, nector of the Gods. 8)



Yes, so true! I first had it when I went to the Domincian a while back, and now I can't get enough of it.


----------



## SocialyDistorted (1 Jul 2010)

Harp Lager  <3

and James Ready 5.5


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Jul 2010)

Alexander Keith's IPA, and Molson Canadian top my list.
Kokanee is an honourable mention, but the NSLC decided it would be fun to quit carrying it.
Broken Kayak holds a special spot in my heart because with the purchase of 12 bottles, you were given a free umbrella... and it was raining, so I bought it.

Beers I will never touch again (unless I lose a bet):

-Pumphouse;  This literally tasted like an ashtray beer.
-Propeller Extra Special Brew;  I only bought it on account of it having the words "Extra Special" in the name, and it tasted like dandilion beer.
-Alexander Keith's Dark


_Edit: Spelling_


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jul 2010)

Being down to my last six, anything my daughter can bring back from the States right now. The joys of living on the border.


----------



## Scott (1 Jul 2010)

Czechvar!


----------



## trigger324 (4 Jul 2010)

i've been really enjoying bud light lime lately


----------



## darkskye (4 Jul 2010)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> i've been really enjoying bud light lime lately



It tastes so much better in the can rather than the bottle.


----------



## BernDawg (4 Jul 2010)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> i've been really enjoying bud light lime lately


Then try "Miller Chill Lime"  I think it's better and it's a little less expensive (in BC anyway)


----------



## Miller97 (4 Jul 2010)

Keiths White or Corona with a lime!


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jul 2010)

Wow.  If you need it to be brain numbing cold and injected with fruit juice to make it half way palatable, do you still get to call it beer?


----------



## Scott (4 Jul 2010)

What was that man Law? 

Oh yeah, *Don't Fruit the Beer!*


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jul 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Wow.  If you need it to be brain numbing cold and injected with fruit juice to make it half way palatable, do you still get to call it beer?


Maybe not but it is a pleasant alternative to Guinness when it's 30deg out and you're camping.


----------



## Ravanosh (8 Jul 2010)

I always go for Big Rock's beers, they're a local craft brewery here in Alberta. Traditional and McNally's Extra (a 7%) are great for fans of a darker brew.

For imports, I especially enjoy Innis and Gunn (a unique oak-aged beer) Żywiec, and most Czech brews.


----------



## BernDawg (9 Jul 2010)

Off to Beerfest tonight. I may have a couple of new favs in the AM.......  ;D


----------



## HavokFour (12 Jul 2010)

I myself have become quite the fan of Sapporo Draft but I usually stick to my Canadian brands (excluding Boxer, that junk is for high schoolers).


----------



## BernDawg (14 Jul 2010)

OK.  Anything made by Vancouver Island Breweries is awesome!! Especially Spyhopper and Sea Dog!!


----------



## vorden (12 Aug 2010)

Kookanee and Canadian STOCK  iper:


----------



## KnightShift (12 Aug 2010)

Tried a raspberry wheat beer from Kawartha Lakes Brewery the other weekend...pretty darn tasty, even the wifes grandmother had one!


----------



## OkanaganHeat (14 Aug 2010)

Okanagan Spring 1516 or Murphy's


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I myself have become quite the fan of Sapporo Draft but I usually stick to my Canadian brands (excluding Boxer, that junk is for high schoolers).



Your profile says you're 18. The legal age for Ontario is 19.


----------



## HavokFour (14 Aug 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Your profile says you're 18. The legal age for Ontario is 19.



I live 5 minutes from Gatineau, within walking distance.  ;D


----------



## mwc (14 Aug 2010)

Moosehead, but I think im gonna have to switch to Carling when college starts back up


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 Aug 2010)

Every night for the past 7 months I dreamt of drinking a beautifully cold snubby of Victoria Bitter while I lie on my couch and watch the cricket.
Only a month and a half to go before it becomes a reality!

"The best beer is always the one you can't drink"


----------



## Old Naval Guard (14 Aug 2010)

I go for  Stella Artois  and Bud  myself. Find it to be a great beers :cheers: Old Naval Guard


----------



## ProudofallofU (19 Aug 2010)

I like to enjoy a cold Peroni(from Italy), or Labatt Ice. :cheers:


----------



## PegcityNavy (19 Aug 2010)

ProudofallofU said:
			
		

> I like to enjoy a cold Peroni(from Italy), or Labatt Ice. :cheers:



Peroni is a nice beer for sure


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

A few pages back, I voiced my affection regarding beers of choice.
I like some STRANGE Beers...(and have had my ass handed to me for it)  

I haven't been to the "licker hole" for awhile, (as they call it here.)

Today, I went. 
I saw some "KEYSTONE".

New Beer...bargain price, how could you go wrong?

Consider this your warning.

If you need to "pre-sauce" before the bar...good deal.


If you thought it was a new, delicious, fancy beer...you will be sorely disappointed.

It's pretty yucky.

I don't often say tht aboot Beer..but there it is.

YUCK!

(personal opinion)


----------



## vorden (25 Aug 2010)

Alexander Keith's Red Amber Ale (New bbqing favorite).


----------



## DavieRocket77 (25 Aug 2010)

times are tough for me right now so it's BOXER for me.....16 bucks for 12 cans and it tastes mmm good when it's cold


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Aug 2010)

Just had some Moosehead Cracked Canoe Light Lager at my sister's last weekend.  Nice and refreshing!


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Aug 2010)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Old Style Pilsner
> 
> Quality You Can Taste...for under 20 bucks.



This was the beer my boy liked. I like it too.


----------



## tango22a (25 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie:


On both my postings to Wainwrong in the 80s they used to go through that stuff by the truckload!!


Cheers,

tango22a


(To bad I don't drink beer!!!)


----------



## fischer10 (25 Aug 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> A few pages back, I voiced my affection regarding beers of choice.
> I like some STRANGE Beers...(and have had my *** handed to me for it)
> 
> I haven't been to the "licker hole" for awhile, (as they call it here.)
> ...



Keystone: Smooth, like Keith Stone. LOL (Thats the commercial)...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Aug 2010)




----------



## a_majoor (6 Sep 2010)

Beer is good for everything!

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/09/antibiotic-beer/



> *Ancient Nubians Made Antibiotic Beer*
> 
> Chemical analysis of the bones of ancient Sudanese Nubians who lived nearly 2000 years ago shows they were ingesting the antibiotic tetracycline on a regular basis, likely from a special brew of beer. The find is the strongest yet that antibiotics were previously discovered by humans before Alexander Fleming discovered penicillin in 1928.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Sep 2010)

I drank many Pilsner Friday evening.


----------



## readytogo (7 Sep 2010)

Bowen Island Lager.....$20.34 for a 24 taxes included ;D

RTG


----------



## captloadie (7 Sep 2010)

Leffe Blond, perfectly chilled in my Perfect Draft  :nod:


----------



## BernDawg (16 Sep 2010)

Back in the day......


----------



## OnTrack (16 Sep 2010)

Modela Especial or Rolling Rock.


----------



## Sapplicant (8 Jun 2011)

Last week, after a kitchen safety course for job#2, a group of us went to birthday lunch the Highlander Pub on Rideau, for one of the supervisors. He got me to try a pint of Kronenbourg Blanc, absolutely delicious. Would recommend it any day, to anyone.


----------



## Scott (8 Jun 2011)

It's summer and I just got home from a few weeks away at work which means time to stock the chilling device with...

Propeller Pilsener

Mill Street Stock Ale

Anchor Brewing's Anchor Steam Beer

Port in the Storm Porter

I drink more of the Pilsener and Stock Ale than anything else. And if I want something cheap and easy I now try to go for Moosehead - I prefer local ownership than the director of a "Canadian" brand being in Brazil but anyway...

Propeller is in Halifax and has 2 litre growlers for sal with anything they have on top at the brewery...for 9 bucks! The best part is that they suggest that you consume the beer within two to three days.


----------



## GnyHwy (8 Jun 2011)

Samuel Jackson.

Warning, explicit language.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ItxVWTikGI


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jun 2011)




----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2011)

The occasional Corona if
1)  it's very, very hot outside, and/or
2)  I'm sweating quite a bit, and
3)  it's cooooooold.


----------



## Jaydub (8 Jun 2011)

Race Rocks Amber Ale.

Best beer known to man.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (8 Jun 2011)

Hfx, try the Garrison at Pier 21, they have a great set up. Go local and support the city economy.  I love the Keith's brewery in Hfx but it is a part of Labatts now.  sleemans, is Sappora,


----------



## Scott (10 Jun 2011)

mad dog 2020 said:
			
		

> Hfx, try the Garrison at Pier 21, they have a great set up. Go local and support the city economy.  I love the Keith's brewery in Hfx but it is a part of Labatts now.  sleemans, is Sappora,



Garrison has one of the first beers with locally sourced hops...and the brewery used to run a 20 dollar go nuts brewery tour I've hit a few times...

Keith's was a part of Labatt's a long time ago...a very long time ago. Labatt's is now a part of InBev,  a large multinational.


----------



## trigger324 (16 Jun 2011)

i'll never forget "the dime":

Ten Penny Old Stock Ale

RIP. you were a good friend.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Jun 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Last week, after a kitchen safety course for job#2, a group of us went to birthday lunch the Highlander Pub on Rideau, for one of the supervisors. He got me to try a pint of Kronenbourg Blanc, absolutely delicious. Would recommend it any day, to anyone.



Finally, got it here in the LCBO and selected Beer Stores, unfortunately, only in 340 ml bottles/6 pack. It would be nice to get in the tall boys.


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Jun 2011)

Today is my B-day and I have a 24 of Keith's and a 40 of Crown Royal to celebrate with.   :nod:

One of my fav brews is Tennent's Special 50/50.  I had it in a little pub in Machrihanish Scotland many years ago and just loved it.


----------



## Redeye (17 Jun 2011)

My best recent discovery was Krombacher, but it's only sold in Ontario.  I tend to favour Propeller Bitter, or Garrison IPA (which, unlike Keith's, is actually an India Pale Ale and tastes like one).  That or Fuller's Extra Special Bitter are usually what I have around.


----------



## c.jacob (18 Jun 2011)

I tried Waterloo Raddlermass from the LCBO recently.  There's a back story on the can explaining that it was made because a german innkeeper was running out of beer in his bar so he watered it down with lemonade.  It's actually very good. Worth a try.  Sweet for a beer but not near as bad as a Mikes Hard.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jun 2011)

So, shandy then.


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

A few beers I wish I could keep in my fridge [if I had the money].. Patagonia to name one.

Normally, I'll stick with the cheap or strong: Maclays (IPA) or Milwaukee Ice  :warstory:



"war story?" I thought that was a guy with a mullet  :-[


----------



## Scott (19 Jun 2011)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> One of my fav brews is Tennent's Special 50/50.  I had it in a little pub in Machrihanish Scotland many years ago and just loved it.



Haven't seen this in all of my (more current) travels. I see Tennent's and Tennent's Ice Cold. But I will have a look next time in Aberdeen and let you know.


----------



## Ice97 (27 Jun 2011)

Alpine Lager...it's a Moosehead beer made in Saint John, NB...you gotta live there to get it though.


----------



## Ice97 (27 Jun 2011)

Well...that's what they say in the commercials.  You do gotta live in the Maritimes or far-eastern Quebec to get it though


----------



## Civvymedic (27 Jun 2011)

I hear Okanagan is good and it was advertised in the Ontario LCBO flyer this week as a summer import. Unfortunately I cant find any....


----------



## lethalLemon (27 Jun 2011)

Strongbow English Dry Cider is pretty good. It's not a beer, but it's a good beer alternative. I love myself a Rickards Red (but it's overpriced usually) and Alexander Keith's. Molson Canadian is great during hockey season because usually you get deals at bars and liquor stores (and it's a good beer) but Heineken, I find, is very smooth and great for slamming back  ;D


----------



## kawa11 (29 Jun 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Strongbow English Dry Cider is pretty good. It's not a beer, but it's a good beer alternative. I love myself a Rickards Red (but it's overpriced usually) and Alexander Keith's. Molson Canadian is great during hockey season because usually you get deals at bars and liquor stores (and it's a good beer) but Heineken, I find, is very smooth and great for slamming back  ;D


Strongbow served ice cold in a cold pint glass is pure heaven!

Magner's and Sir Perry aren't bad alternatives if you're drinking at home.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (30 Jun 2011)

Pilsener Urquell.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Jun 2011)

I tried the Molson Sublime tonight.

67 calories per beer.

It was close to a beer-style drink.

So if yer a fatty like me, go hard.


----------



## motox (30 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Strongbow served ice cold in a cold pint glass is pure heaven!



I once ordered a Strongbow, the bartender laughed and brought me a beer.
(Royal Oak in Orleans,ON)


----------



## Ridge Runner (1 Jul 2011)

Coor's Light


----------



## Ice97 (1 Jul 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Strongbow served ice cold in a cold pint glass is pure heaven!
> 
> Magner's and Sir Perry aren't bad alternatives if you're drinking at home.



You used to be able to get Magner's on tap at the Heart & Crown down on Clarence St in Ottawa...but they still carry the cans.  Magner's is really good....Sir Perry's is too if you like Pears


----------



## Scott (20 Oct 2011)

I found Okanagan at the NSLC. Not bad at all.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Oct 2011)

Tried two brands in Columbia when we were there last month.  Aguila and Colombian Club.  Both very very smooth beers, delicious cold.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Oct 2011)

Aguila is excellent, which is good because it's just about the only beer you can get there.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Oct 2011)

I can't believe someone mentioned Coors Light in a beer thread   :-X




Let alone that girlie apple juice...cider...stuff


----------



## Scott (21 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I can't believe someone mentioned Coors Light in a beer thread   :-X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :nod:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (21 Oct 2011)

Heineken and Moose Head are my brands of choice.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Let alone that girlie apple juice...cider...stuff



Remember I told you my _apple juice_ has a higher alcohol content than your beer?   :nod:


----------



## Scott (21 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Remember I told you my _apple juice_ has a higher alcohol content than your beer?   :nod:



You know, my buddy, who drinks that battery acid Smirnoff Ice, is always clinging to that same claim about his girly drink - that it's about 7% alcohol and so he must be some sort of drinker because of it.

That doesn't change the fact that he belongs in a skirt when quaffing that vile shit, same goes for cider.

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> You know, my buddy, who drinks that battery acid Smirnoff Ice, is always clinging to that same claim about his girly drink - that it's about 7% alcohol and so he must be some sort of drinker because of it.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that he belongs in a skirt when quaffing that vile shit, same goes for cider.
> 
> ;D



Smirnoff Ice.  Yuck.  Well, since I am a girl, I don't feel bad about drinking cider.     But I don't always wear a skirt.   ;D


----------



## Scott (21 Oct 2011)

I'm reminded of what my dad told me when I gave him something he didn't like: "You can add alcohol to horse piss, it doesn't change the fact that it's horse piss and always will be."


----------



## dapaterson (21 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> You know, my buddy, who drinks that battery acid Smirnoff Ice, is always clinging to that same claim about his girly drink - that it's about 7% alcohol and so he must be some sort of drinker because of it.
> 
> _*That doesn't change the fact that he belongs in a skirt when quaffing that vile shit*_, same goes for cider.
> 
> ;D



So, do we need to start a "Highlanders for Smirnoff" thread now?


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> I'm reminded of what my dad told me when I gave him something he didn't like: "You can add alcohol to horse piss, it doesn't change the fact that it's horse piss and always will be."



Oh well.  Everyone has different tastes.  I drank beer for years, just got tired of it.  I still have one (or more) on occasion.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Aguila is excellent, which is good because it's just about the only beer you can get there.



I mis-named the other beer.  It was Club Columbia.  A little more oomph, and such not as smooth as Aguila.  I believe Polar was another brand available, but did not try it.  Aguila was my brand of choice.  We had a local pizza one evening (best I've eaten anywhere), that combined with the local beer was a perfect meal.


----------



## RangerRay (21 Oct 2011)

I discovered a new one...

Fort Garry Brewing

http://www.fortgarry.com/


----------



## Pat in Halifax (21 Oct 2011)

I'll go out on a limb here. As a sailor, I will say Blue or Keiths...for the first 12....after that, anyone's guess!


----------



## Danjanou (21 Oct 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I mis-named the other beer.  It was Club Columbia.  A little more oomph, and such not as smooth as Aguila.  I believe Polar was another brand available, but did not try it.  Aguila was my brand of choice.  We had a local pizza one evening (best I've eaten anywhere), that combined with the local beer was a perfect meal.



Club Colombia,  black and red can IIRC, never really enjoyed it. Polar is from Venezuela but i've seen it in Colombia .


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Club Colombia,  black and red can IIRC, never really enjoyed it. Polar is from Venezuela but i've seen it in Colombia .



We were of two camps, one camp liked the Club and myself and the others liked the Aguila.  Didn't try the Polar myself but the guys said it was OK.  In Panama some were drinking Red Dog, some the local beers.  I found Guinness Draft for .70 cents a can.  That was my poison, along with a local rum, Ron Abuelo.  Also got to try Red Stripe in Montego Bay, it was pretty good too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Oct 2011)

Not exactly my main choice, but good for a hoot now and then. We have a barhere, appropriately named Rock Bottom, that serves Delirium Tremens, a strong pale ale from the Huyghe Brewery in Belgium.

This stuff runs about 9% on a regular day and they say it gets stronger the longer it sits in the keg. You'll never taste the alcohol though. It's a pale, crisp beer that has a meduim taste of hops, a slightly sweet aftertaste and a lingering finish.

It works well with the cajun dusted wings they also serve there.

Oh, and you can get it by the pitcher  ;D


----------



## AGame (23 Oct 2011)

Kokanee and Canadian
Lucky Lager is good too.


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 Oct 2011)

Hobgoblin all the way!


----------



## ekpiper (23 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Not exactly my main choice, but good for a hoot now and then. We have a barhere, appropriately named Rock Bottom, that serves Delirium Tremens, a strong pale ale from the Huyghe Brewery in Belgium.
> 
> This stuff runs about 9% on a regular day and they say it gets stronger the longer it sits in the keg. You'll never taste the alcohol though. It's a pale, crisp beer that has a meduim taste of hops, a slightly sweet aftertaste and a lingering finish.
> 
> ...



I'll bet you love Wednesday nights, eh Recceguy?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Oct 2011)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> I'll bet you love Wednesday nights, eh Recceguy?



Ribs on Monday,
I can do without the Tutti Frutti Tuesdays (pina coladas and other umbrella drinks)
2 4 1 wings Wednesday
Perch Thursdays
Halibut & chips Friday and;
Breakfast Sat & Sunday until 16:00 ;D

If you can ignore the Uni kids, almost any day is good


----------



## dale622 (23 Oct 2011)

Just came back from a course in Germany. I now have a new front runner in my top beers... Make is Hernbrau and the specific mix I was so fond of is Helles.


----------



## ekpiper (23 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Ribs on Monday,
> I can do without the Tutti Frutti Tuesdays (pina coladas and other umbrella drinks)
> 2 4 1 wings Wednesday
> Perch Thursdays
> ...



Heh, their late Sunday breakfast is great.  I can't stand those crazy university kids at all!  <_<


----------



## dapaterson (23 Oct 2011)

Singapore's Tiger is a nice summer beer.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> That doesn't change the fact that he belongs in a skirt when quaffing that vile shit, same goes for cider



Just to let you know, last night at the Celtic Pub Crawl, I drank cider all night.  And wore a skirt.  A _very_ short one.   :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (24 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, last night at the Celtic Pub Crawl, I drank cider all night.  And wore a skirt.  A _very_ short one.   :nod:


And did you manage to wake up for the All Blacks-France rugby game?  

Oh well, at least made it for the pub crawl.   :stirpot:





Edit: OK, I have to admit, she _did_ wear a short skirt   :nod:


----------



## pfinlayson (24 Oct 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Hobgoblin all the way!



I had it on tap when I was in Scotland years ago.  Even better that way.


----------



## pfinlayson (24 Oct 2011)

I was in Victoria during the Olympics last year and took to watching the hockey games at Spinnakers Brewpub.  I tasted many good beers, but my favourite was a Belgian wheat beer called Fog Fighter.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And did you manage to wake up for the All Blacks-France rugby game?



No, I didn't and yet somehow, I survived.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Oct 2011)

I actually enjoyed drinking KEO on HLTA. Could it just be that it was the first beer I had tasted in months?

 I would step over my own mother for a Keith's Tartan Ale at this point.... iper:


----------



## Bluebulldog (24 Oct 2011)

Molson has bought out Granville Island Brewery through one of their smaller breweries here in ON Creemore Springs.

I used to bring a lot of it back whenever I was on the Left coast, now it's popping up here in the LCBO and on Tap.

Love their Lion Winter Ale, and their Brockton IPA.

Of course Creemore makes a very decent Kellerbier, and Ur-Bock......

It's nice to see the buy out from a larger brewery like Molson Coors didn't affect the quality of the brew, just added marketing and distribution.


----------



## RangerRay (24 Oct 2011)

AGame said:
			
		

> Lucky Lager is good too.



You must either be from Vancouver Island, or on welfare.  ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (24 Oct 2011)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> You must either be from Vancouver Island, or on welfare.  ;D



LOL.

Maybe both?

Not crazy about Lucky...yes it's cheap...but that seems to be about all it's got going for it.


----------

